# Ho voglia di sbattere la testa contro il muro ...



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:



io ho fatto così...
mi sono presa questa responsabilità e seppur ancora ci penso credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta anche per mio figlio...
secondo me devi vedere dentro di te quanto ti sconvolge questa situazione e quanto sei disposta a sopportare... stabilisci la tua soglia di dolore e se tutto questo la oltrepassa abbondantemente... beh lascia stare...

la vita è una sola...

ovviamente la mia sogliadololetradimento era veramente bassa...

ma era la mia...

come mia era la decisione...

solo tu puoi capire quello che è giusto per te.

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

potresti prendere un calmante.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ho fatto così...
> mi sono presa questa responsabilità e seppur ancora ci penso credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta anche per mio figlio...
> secondo me devi vedere dentro di te quanto ti sconvolge questa situazione e quanto sei disposta a sopportare... stabilisci la tua soglia di dolore e se tutto questo la oltrepassa abbondantemente... beh lascia stare...
> 
> ...


Grazie!!Crepi il lupo ...Ma dove vado???


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potresti prendere un calmante.



Già fatto,e non era camomilla


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla,

tuo marito sembra una di quelle persone che patiscono di un senso di inadeguatezza ed inferiorità -a prescindere dal comportamento di chi li circonda- e che sfogano questo sentimento con aggressività di vario tipo, sboronaggini, lamentele, minimizzando le altre persone, magari, esagerando se stessi invece, imprecando sull'avversa fortuna.

Non mi piace che tu l'abbia descritto come una persona che non sa prendersi cura dei suoi soldi. Non mi piace il suo gioco emotivo con te. Lo chiamo gioco perchè, non so se sbaglio, sembra se ne serva per sentirsi "più forte" di qualcuno -te, ma è un caso, potrebbe essere chiunque, solo che non tutti glielo lasciano fare- nel mometno che si sente un fallito in altri ambiti.

Lo riconosci in quello che ho scritto?

Se è così, queste sue esternazioni potrebbero avere un significato diverso dalla scoperta di una vera crisi di coppia, o di una mancanza di sentimento per te.
Anche se il suo atteggiamento mi preoccuperebbe infinitamente di più di un tradimento una tantum, sinceramente.

Tieni comunque in conto che in effetti potrebbe aver "consumato". 

Forse, dovresti pensare a che cosa sei disposta a tollerare e eventualmente a perdonare -se ci fossero le condizioni- e che cosa assolutamente no.
Stai vagolando in questo percorso di mezze parole. Pensa a tutto, anche al peggio, e "preparati". Una donna che si aspetta di tutto, sa fare fronte con più forza a momentacci come quello di ieri.
E un atteggiamento calmo, non da una che ha appena preso una botta in testa, mina l'atteggiamento tracotante di lui.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Camomilla,
> 
> *tuo marito sembra una di quelle persone che patiscono di un senso di inadeguatezza ed inferiorità *-a prescindere dal comportamento di chi li circonda- e che sfogano questo sentimento con aggressività di vario tipo, sboronaggini, lamentele, minimizzando le altre persone, magari, esagerando se stessi invece, imprecando sull'avversa fortuna.
> 
> ...


 è questo il punto, purtroppo.
perché un tradimento si può superare con buona volontà e collaborazione ma un uomo che ha questo tipo di problemi ti farà comunque fare una vita difficile.
devi sapere tu se ne vale la pena e cosa sia meglio per vostro figlio.


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

camù, io scherzo sempre sulle disgrazie altrui e sulle mie, non farci caso.

serio, pensa prima a tuo figlio, non essere egoista. Spesso si soffre per far stare bene altri, perchè il nostro amore nei loro confronti è maggiore a quello che rivolgiamo a noi stessi ed è, per me, una prova d'amore immensa.
fai pace con lui e con te stessa e godetevi la crescita e i momenti della vita di tuo figlio. 

coraggio.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Grazie!!Crepi il lupo ...Ma dove vado???



Non è un pò presto per pensare di andare via, con figlio e tutto di mezzo?
Sei un pò impetuosa anche tu, un pò impulsiva, magari?

Calma. La calma è la parola d'ordine.
E quando tuo figlio dice che quando litigate non pensate a lui, non è solo una critica nei confronti di lui, che è la causa delle discussioni.
Ma anche a te, che ti ci metti dentro e litighi con lui.
Tuo figlio ha chiesto ad ENTRAMBI di pensare di più al suo benessere. Non sei esentata solo perchè stai male. Mi spiace se mi senti dura, ma lo penso fino in fondo al cuore.

Calma. Per separarsi c'è sempre tempo. 

Mai, *mai *prendere queste decisioni sull'onda delle emozioni, mai.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo il punto, purtroppo.
> perché un tradimento si può superare con buona volontà e collaborazione ma un uomo che ha questo tipo di problemi ti farà comunque fare una vita difficile.
> devi sapere tu se ne vale la pena e cosa sia meglio per vostro figlio.



Già.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo il punto, purtroppo.
> perché un tradimento si può superare con buona volontà e collaborazione ma un uomo che ha questo tipo di problemi ti farà comunque fare una vita difficile.
> devi sapere tu se ne vale la pena e cosa sia meglio per vostro figlio.


 già


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Camomilla,
> 
> tuo marito sembra una di quelle persone che patiscono di un senso di inadeguatezza ed inferiorità -a prescindere dal comportamento di chi li circonda- e che sfogano questo sentimento con aggressività di vario tipo, sboronaggini, lamentele, minimizzando le altre persone, magari, esagerando se stessi invece, imprecando sull'avversa fortuna.
> 
> ...


Lo riconosco,è così e io sono la sua unica valvola di sfogo perchè con gli altri nasconde i problemi...Finchè non sapevo della sbandata lo sostenevo e lo capivo anche se era anaffettivo e aggressivo,ora sinceramente non so se ne vale la pena...la collega lo capiva a meraviglia secondo lui,ovvio con lei era tutto sorrisi e complimenti,certo non si comportava e non SI COMPORTA come fa con me..lavorano insieme.Chi me lo fare???


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo riconosco,è così e io sono la sua unica valvola di sfogo perchè con gli altri nasconde i problemi...Finchè non sapevo della sbandata lo sostenevo e lo capivo anche se era anaffettivo e aggressivo,ora sinceramente non so se ne vale la pena...la collega lo capiva a meraviglia secondo lui,ovvio con lei era tutto sorrisi e complimenti,certo non si comportava e non SI COMPORTA come fa con me..lavorano insieme.Chi me lo fare???



E chi/cosa te lo faceva fare prima?

Metti caso che 'sta collega sia una mezza fanfaluca. Una tizia che ha accolto con un sorriso due complimenti che lui le ha fatto e nulla più. E che lui infarcisce di momenti magici per gonfiare il suo ego.
In questo caso, che faresti? Come valuteresti lui come uomo e compagno e *padre*?

E nel caso lui fosse andato a letto con 'sta tipa?

Di nuovo: cosa sei disposta a sopportare, e *perchè*?

Calma, sangue freddo, e riflessione.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> camù, io scherzo sempre sulle disgrazie altrui e sulle mie, non farci caso.
> 
> serio, pensa prima a tuo figlio, non essere egoista. Spesso si soffre per far stare bene altri, perchè il nostro amore nei loro confronti è maggiore a quello che rivolgiamo a noi stessi ed è, per me, una prova d'amore immensa.
> fai pace con lui e con te stessa e godetevi la crescita e i momenti della vita di tuo figlio.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:



La parola "innamorato" è una parola grossa, fu il primo significato che andai a cercare per capire, per cercare di capire. Mi si aprì un mondo vastissimo nei significati, e nel web, ecco avevo trovato la maniera per tormentarmi e darmi tutte le risposte che cercavo. Ne trovavo a dozzine e le trovavo nella maniera in cui volevo trovarle, dense di significato e prive di significato, alla fine ero io che decidevo quale significato dare. Ma mi crogiolavo dentro un mondo tutto mio tra la realtà e la fantasia, non volevo abbandonare ne la realtà ne la fantasia, volevo marciarci dentro e bruciare in quelle piccole fiamme che trovavo in una parola, canzone, foto etc.

Mi sono svegliato un giorno e con tanta fatica, molta fatica e fino a ieri sera mentre ero a letto un flash mi assale e mi fa rabbrividire e scattare velocemente. rifletto e rifletto e mi dico- mi sono rotto i coglioni! me li sono letteralmente rotti! "ok ho avuto un flash! come li avevo prima e per mille altre cose, ok sto male! ma preso atto del flash basta, basta è solo un ricordo che mi ha fatto male per pochi secondi, come quando mi mettevo a letto e avevo paura che mio figlio raffreddato potesse........ o come quando pensavo a degli incidenti gravi che......... 
Allontanare tutto è d'obbligo, come è d'obbligo preoccuparsi per i figli. insomma ci vuole volontà e dare la giusta considerazione a quello che accade senza prolungare inutilmente il dolore, la sofferenza e quant'altro venga a trovarci.

Conosco poco la tua storia, mi è sembrato di leggere che tu e tuo marito non vi siete detti tutto e che tu stessa lavori di fantasia senza sbattergli in faccia quello che hai dentro, secondo me è sbagliato non parlarsi e dirsi tutto, sbattersi tutto in faccia può essere logorante ma può anche essere la fine di uno stillicidio, magari può essere l'inizio di uno stillicidio necessario per rassettarsi. ma non parlarsi e uscire a tratti qualcosa non mi sembra l'ideale ne per te ne per lui.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E chi/cosa te lo faceva fare prima?
> 
> Metti caso che 'sta collega sia una mezza fanfaluca. Una tizia che ha accolto con un sorriso due complimenti che lui le ha fatto e nulla più. E che lui infarcisce di momenti magici per gonfiare il suo ego.
> In questo caso, che faresti? Come valuteresti lui come uomo e compagno e *padre*?
> ...



Hai centrato il punto,due suoi colleghi mi hanno riferito che lui ha frainteso...lei non c'è stata,la conosco da quasi trent'anni e per 20 siamo state colleghe,potrei chiamarla ma non lo voglio fare magari mentirebbe (anzi,sicuramente).Sono impulsiva è vero..ma sono leale,sincera,perchè non lo apprezza?Mi sforzo di mantenere la calma ma non sempre ci riesco..proverò a fare un ulteriore sforzo e a riflettere,ma qusto continuo dire e poi negare mi strema..L'anno scorso non esisteva nè come compagno nè come padre,ma sappiamo perchè.Posso capire la sbandata ma è dura soprattutto perchè lui non mi aiuta a superarla,continuerà a dire e a negare..per quanto tempo ancora?E' successo un anno fa ma io l'ho saputo a Dicembre..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo il punto, purtroppo.
> perché un tradimento si può superare con buona volontà e collaborazione ma un uomo che ha questo tipo di problemi ti farà comunque fare una vita difficile.
> devi sapere tu se ne vale la pena e cosa sia meglio per vostro figlio.


In questo momento sono confusa..


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Grazie!!Crepi il lupo ...Ma dove vado???


non saprei... io sono andata da mia madre... ho preso il minimo indispensabile per me e per mio figlio ed ho suonato.



appena ci ha visto ci ha detto: bentornati a casa :inlove:


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Camomilla,
> 
> tuo marito sembra una di quelle persone che patiscono di un senso di inadeguatezza ed inferiorità -a prescindere dal comportamento di chi li circonda- e che sfogano questo sentimento con aggressività di vario tipo, sboronaggini, lamentele, minimizzando le altre persone, magari, esagerando se stessi invece, imprecando sull'avversa fortuna.


ma tu nella vita cosa fai?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu nella vita cosa fai?



Curioso in giro.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> In questo momento sono confusa..



Ci credo che sei confusa.
Come tutti, vivevi in un modo che, più o meno piacevole, era comunque "noto".
Ora c'è la novità, che porta dolore e cambia il modo in cui guardavi alla tua vita.

Per questo il tempo è quello che ti serve.
Non c'è bisogno di capire e decidere ora, in tre minuti. Hai tempo di riassestarti, di far sedimentare quello che provi, di intrecciare tutto quello che c'era prima con quello che c'è ora.

Hai tempo.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu nella vita cosa fai?



Cmq, di persone così ne conosco personalmente, da vicino, almeno tre. Facili da riconoscere dopo un pò.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> La parola "innamorato" è una parola grossa, fu il primo significato che andai a cercare per capire, per cercare di capire. Mi si aprì un mondo vastissimo nei significati, e nel web, ecco avevo trovato la maniera per tormentarmi e darmi tutte le risposte che cercavo. Ne trovavo a dozzine e le trovavo nella maniera in cui volevo trovarle, dense di significato e prive di significato, alla fine ero io che decidevo quale significato dare. Ma mi crogiolavo dentro un mondo tutto mio tra la realtà e la fantasia, non volevo abbandonare ne la realtà ne la fantasia, volevo marciarci dentro e bruciare in quelle piccole fiamme che trovavo in una parola, canzone, foto etc.
> 
> Mi sono svegliato un giorno e con tanta fatica, molta fatica e fino a ieri sera mentre ero a letto un flash mi assale e mi fa rabbrividire e scattare velocemente. rifletto e rifletto e mi dico- mi sono rotto i coglioni! me li sono letteralmente rotti! "ok ho avuto un flash! come li avevo prima e per mille altre cose, ok sto male! ma preso atto del flash basta, basta è solo un ricordo che mi ha fatto male per pochi secondi, come quando mi mettevo a letto e avevo paura che mio figlio raffreddato potesse........ o come quando pensavo a degli incidenti gravi che.........
> Allontanare tutto è d'obbligo, come è d'obbligo preoccuparsi per i figli. insomma ci vuole volontà e dare la giusta considerazione a quello che accade senza prolungare inutilmente il dolore, la sofferenza e quant'altro venga a trovarci.
> ...


Anch'io ho ricercato nel web,ogni parola che ha proferito in questi estenuanti 5 mesi,prima INFATUATO,poi la parola FLIRT TRA COLLEGHI,AMORE PLATONICO...FRAINTENDIMENTO,AMICIZIA AMOROSA...cercando una verità che solo lui potrebbe rivelare,ma ha talmente rigirato tante la frittata che non credo più a niente di ciò che dice..a niente..E mi sono rotta e strarotta di macerarmi,di pensare a quello che può avere fatto.Avevo detto BASTA!MI sembrava quasi di esserci riuscita,poi ieri mentre si parlava di tutt'altro ritorna sull'argomento....MAVAFFANCULO ALLORA!!!ECCHECCAVOLO!!!Come ne esco se non mi aiuta?


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non saprei... io sono andata da mia madre... ho preso il minimo indispensabile per me e per mio figlio ed ho suonato.
> 
> 
> 
> appena ci ha visto ci ha detto: bentornati a casa :inlove:




posso aggiungere una cosa?

parecchi tratti di tuo marito assomigliano molto a quelli del mio ex marito...
piacione con tutte
mala gestione dei soldi
aggressività latente ma mai ad onor del vero sfogata su me e mio figlio
solo che io non l'ho mai coperto perchè non ne ero al corrente, quando ho scoperto il tradimento con una sua collega  mi si è aperto un mondo fatto di menzogne che olltretutto mi sono costate lo svuotamento del conto corrente :incazzato:


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non saprei... io sono andata da mia madre... ho preso il minimo indispensabile per me e per mio figlio ed ho suonato.
> 
> 
> 
> appena ci ha visto ci ha detto: bentornati a casa :inlove:



Vorrei tanto poterlo fare anch'io,ho accennato qualcosa ai miei genitori...devo accettare e perdonare secondo loro,non godono dibuona salute e sarei anche d'impiccio...sei fortunata!!:smile:


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, di persone così ne conosco personalmente, da vicino, almeno tre. Facili da riconoscere dopo un pò.


è solo che mi è sembrato precipitoso come giudizio, considerando la brevità di descizione.
 Tutto qua, senza offesa.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> posso aggiungere una cosa?
> 
> parecchi tratti di tuo marito assomigliano molto a quelli del mio ex marito...
> piacione con tutte
> ...


Già...infatti da Giugno dell'anno scorso siamo nella merda con i soldi,i  miei ci aiutano economicamente ma continuano a chiedermi "ma come avete fatto?"..non voglio credere che sia colpa sua..NON POSSO!!!Sarebbe terribile...non potrei accettarlo..


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è solo che mi è sembrato precipitoso come giudizio, considerando la brevità di descizione.
> Tutto qua, senza offesa.



Figurati, hai ragione che è stato veloce.
Ma ho premesso che era la mia impressione, e le ho chiesto se riconosceva il marito in quella descrizione. Non davo per scontato che lo fosse.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Già...infatti da Giugno dell'anno scorso siamo nella merda con i soldi,i  miei ci aiutano economicamente ma continuano a chiedermi "ma come avete fatto?"..non voglio credere che sia colpa sua..NON POSSO!!!Sarebbe terribile...non potrei accettarlo..



Ecco.
I soldi sono importanti. Senza soldi, non si mangia.

Non hai possibilità di controllare che diamine sia successo?
Questa è una cosa molto pratica, e, scusami, con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, dovrebbe essere la tua priorità, pensando al futuro e al benessere tuo e di vostro figlio...


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Anch'io ho ricercato nel web,ogni parola che ha proferito in questi estenuanti 5 mesi,prima INFATUATO,poi la parola FLIRT TRA COLLEGHI,AMORE PLATONICO...FRAINTENDIMENTO,AMICIZIA AMOROSA...cercando una verità che solo lui potrebbe rivelare,ma ha talmente rigirato tante la frittata che non credo più a niente di ciò che dice..a niente..E mi sono rotta e strarotta di macerarmi,di pensare a quello che può avere fatto.Avevo detto BASTA!MI sembrava quasi di esserci riuscita,poi ieri mentre si parlava di tutt'altro ritorna sull'argomento....MAVAFFANCULO ALLORA!!!ECCHECCAVOLO!!!Come ne esco se non mi aiuta?


Camomilla, 
anch'io nella stessa situazione, la mia compagna dopo che ho scoperto il suo tradimento, vuole continuare a fare la vita di prima come se nulla fosse successo.
Vuole continuare a frequentare lo stesso circolo dove va anche il ragazzo col quale mi ha tradito.
La verità è che se non ci danno una mano, da questa situazione non se ne esce..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco.
> I soldi sono importanti. Senza soldi, non si mangia.
> 
> Non hai possibilità di controllare che diamine sia successo?
> Questa è una cosa molto pratica, e, scusami, con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, dovrebbe essere la tua priorità, pensando al futuro e al benessere tuo e di vostro figlio...


Ho cercato sì...estratti conto scontrini,ma dopo aver confessato quella mezza verità a Dicembre ha messo a posto e gettato ciò che non serviva più secondo lui,ci ho pensato tardi..se c'erano prove le ha eliminate


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è solo che mi è sembrato precipitoso come giudizio, considerando la brevità di descizione.
> Tutto qua, senza offesa.


bastava per arrivare ad individuare un uomo debole e complessato


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ho cercato sì...estratti conto scontrini,ma dopo aver confessato quella mezza verità a Dicembre ha messo a posto e gettato ciò che non serviva più secondo lui,ci ho pensato tardi..se c'erano prove le ha elimininate



Camomilla, mi pare di aver capito che tu non lavori, giusto?
Quindi, è solo lui che porta soldi.
Ma il conto è semplice. Entra tot, rimane tot, ergo è uscito tot.

Non hai modo di capire almeno quanto avete adesso, quanto guadagna lui, di gestire in prima persona le uscite della famiglia?
Ok, lasciamo perdere il passato -economico intendo- ma un occhio più consapevole sull'oggi e sul futuro?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bastava per arrivare ad individuare un uomo debole e complessato


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Anch'io ho ricercato nel web,ogni parola che ha proferito in questi estenuanti 5 mesi,prima INFATUATO,poi la parola FLIRT TRA COLLEGHI,AMORE PLATONICO...FRAINTENDIMENTO,AMICIZIA AMOROSA...cercando una verità che solo lui potrebbe rivelare,ma ha talmente rigirato tante la frittata che non credo più a niente di ciò che dice..a niente..E mi sono rotta e strarotta di macerarmi,di pensare a quello che può avere fatto.Avevo detto BASTA!MI sembrava quasi di esserci riuscita,poi ieri mentre si parlava di tutt'altro ritorna sull'argomento....MAVAFFANCULO ALLORA!!!ECCHECCAVOLO!!!Come ne esco se non mi aiuta?



Verità? ma quali verità scusami? che tuo marito ti ha tradito? si ti ha tradito, ha detto all'altra di amarla? ok gli ha detto ti amo. Ha mentito a se stesso dicendole ti amo e sentendosi dire ti amo? ok ci sta anche questo. Sono tante le domande e le risposte, per ognuna di queste dopo averle sentite dal diretto interessato ne proporrai a te stessa altre mille, e mille e mille fino a quando non ti sentirai esaurita. Non c'è via d'uscita a nessuna domanda o risposta che cerchi.

Devi soltanto decidere se vale la pena rimanere con tuo marito oppure no, e lo dovete decidere assieme. Una volta per tutte chiarendo tutto. Una volta presa la decisione di continuare starà a voi continuare nella maniera giusta, la maniera giusta se rimanete assieme è quella di essere felici. Nel tuo caso ci sarà l'impegno di negare con viva forza quei momenti di panico che continuano a venirti in testa, nel caso di tuo marito dovrà invece calarsi la testa e fare di tutto per starti accanto. Anche lui starà male per la minchiata commessa, e se la minchiata commessa non è stata soltanto per colpa sua, ( e non è mai colpa di uno/a soltanto) è colpa sua invece avere tradito letteralmente, quindi gli tocca pagare lo scotto per intero. 


Quello che qua dentro leggi e ti sembra giusto, incameralo, fallo tuo,  quando sarà giunta l'ora di chiarire con tuo marito esci tutto senza remore. Una volta e per tutte.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Camomilla, mi pare di aver capito che tu non lavori, giusto?
> Quindi, è solo lui che porta soldi.
> Ma il conto è semplice. Entra tot, rimane tot, ergo è uscito tot.
> 
> ...


Ora sì...ma il fattaccio risale all'anno scorso.A Giugno...e ripeto io l'ho saputo a Dicembre.Adesso ha i debiti e viviamo male,io ho lasciato il lavoro dopo 20 anni di contributi perchè andavamo al lavoro prestissimo entrambi,non ce la facevo a seguire i figli,nessuno se ne voleva occuapare,ne ho due,uno nato dal precedente matrimonio..


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

è perfettamente normale ciò che ti sta succedendo, quando pensi di iniziare a dimenticare tutto ecco che ritornano alla mente tutti i pensieri che prima eri convinta d'aver accantonato. Non conosco tuo marito, ma probabilmente reagisce in quel modo perchè quello che è successo fa stare male anche lui. una volta io mi sentii gridare in faccia che le corna me le ero meritate..quando noi traditi facciamo domande o comunque mettiamo tutto in dubbio sollevando il discorso, i traditori si sentono minacciati perchè sanno d'aver sbagliato e quindi spesso invece di capire che stiamo avendo una ricaduta reagiscono in modo burrascoso. se vuoi andare via da casa tua fallo...ma non adesso che sei arrabbiata, un domani potresti davvero pentirtene..prendi tutto cio che di buono hai con tuo marito e lotta per andare avanti :up:
Saluti
Alex.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ora sì...ma il fattaccio risale all'anno scorso.A Giugno...e ripeto io l'ho saputo a Dicembre.Adesso ha i debiti e viviamo male,io ho lasciato il lavoro dopo 20 anni di contributi perchè andavamo al lavoro prestissimo entrambi,non ce la facevo a seguire i figli,nessuno se ne voleva occuapare,ne ho due,uno nato dal precedente matrimonio..



L'importante è che tu ora abbia la possibilità di seguire il bilancio familiare.
Qualunque errore o peggio che possa aver combinato tuo marito, l'importante è che non capiti più. Mentre risistemate il bilancio e mentre con calma e tempo pensi alla tua situazione, e a quello che è meglio per i tuoi figli.

Intanto, cerca davvero di non farti trascinre in litigate quando ci sono loro. E guarda che so quanto è difficile, credimi.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Verità? ma quali verità scusami? che tuo marito ti ha tradito? si ti ha tradito, ha detto all'altra di amarla? ok gli ha detto ti amo. Ha mentito a se stesso dicendole ti amo e sentendosi dire ti amo? ok ci sta anche questo. Sono tante le domande e le risposte, per ognuna di queste dopo averle sentite dal diretto interessato ne proporrai a te stessa altre mille, e mille e mille fino a quando non ti sentirai esaurita. Non c'è via d'uscita a nessuna domanda o risposta che cerchi.
> 
> Devi soltanto decidere se vale la pena rimanere con tuo marito oppure no, e lo dovete decidere assieme. Una volta per tutte chiarendo tutto. Una volta presa la decisione di continuare starà a voi continuare nella maniera giusta, la maniera giusta se rimanete assieme è quella di essere felici. Nel tuo caso ci sarà l'impegno di negare con viva forza quei momenti di panico che continuano a venirti in testa, nel caso di tuo marito dovrà invece calarsi la testa e fare di tutto per starti accanto. Anche lui starà male per la minchiata commessa, e se la minchiata commessa non è stata soltanto per colpa sua, ( e non è mai colpa di uno/a soltanto) è colpa sua invece avere tradito letteralmente, quindi gli tocca pagare lo scotto per intero.
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo ma come faccio a tollerare tutto questo confessare per pulirsi la coscienza e poi negare perchè sa che lo lascerei?Perchè NON TACE PER SEMPRE?PERCHé CAMBIA VERSIONE OGNI DUE GIORNI?CHE SENSO HA?DOVE VUOLE ARRIVARE??


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> è perfettamente normale ciò che ti sta succedendo, quando pensi di iniziare a dimenticare tutto ecco che ritornano alla mente tutti i pensieri che prima eri convinta d'aver accantonato. Non conosco tuo marito, ma probabilmente reagisce in quel modo perchè quello che è successo fa stare male anche lui. una volta io mi sentii gridare in faccia che le corna me le ero meritate..quando noi traditi facciamo domande o comunque mettiamo tutto in dubbio sollevando il discorso, i traditori si sentono minacciati perchè sanno d'aver sbagliato e quindi spesso invece di capire che stiamo avendo una ricaduta reagiscono in modo burrascoso. se vuoi andare via da casa tua fallo...ma non adesso che sei arrabbiata, un domani potresti davvero pentirtene..prendi tutto cio che di buono hai con tuo marito e lotta per andare avanti :up:
> Saluti
> Alex.


Infatti continua a dire che la colpa è solo mia,lui SANTO SUBITO!!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu ora abbia la possibilità di seguire il bilancio familiare.
> Qualunque errore o peggio che possa aver combinato tuo marito, l'importante è che non capiti più. Mentre risistemate il bilancio e mentre con calma e tempo pensi alla tua situazione, e a quello che è meglio per i tuoi figli.
> 
> Intanto, cerca davvero di non farti trascinre in litigate quando ci sono loro. E guarda che so quanto è difficile, credimi.


Ce la devo fare


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Comunque sono colleghi,lavorano insieme vede lei più di me...vi rendete conto della situazione?E se questa ci ripensa?Devo aspettare che accada questo?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma come faccio a tollerare tutto questo confessare per pulirsi la coscienza e poi negare perchè sa che lo lascerei?Perchè NON TACE PER SEMPRE?PERCHé CAMBIA VERSIONE OGNI DUE GIORNI?CHE SENSO HA?DOVE VUOLE ARRIVARE??



Qua vado proprio nell'ipotetico assoluto. Ma immaginando il tipo di personalità...

Non hai "celebrato" e "apprezzato" abbastanza i cambiamenti che ha fatto "per te".
Si sentiva in colpa per i soldi, chissà, e per aver trascurato la famiglia, ma i sensi di colpa personalità del genere fanno fatica a sopportarli, e li trasformano in aggressività.
Da qui, il farti sapere che razza di perla tu non apprezzi abbastanza... perchè c'era un'altra che invece lo apprezzava eccome...
Lui, uno stallone desiderato da una mandria di puledre, non vedi che invece tu sei la prescelta? Perchè diamine non esulti?

Una specie di punizione verso di te? Ovviamente senza percepirla come tale, non sto dicendo che sia un perverso sadico.

Una richiesta davvero molto, molto contorta di lodi per il suo machismo e successo con le donne? Sembra che in questo momento sia ai minimi storici come autostima, gli serve più che mai l'adorazione incondizionata di chi gli sta attorno, e la chiede a te addirittura in questo campo.

Mmmmsì, propenderei per un misto malsano di punizione e di richiesta di attenzioni...

Ripeto, ripeto: non ne ho la più pallida idea in realtà, sto ipotizzando in libertà.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Camomilla,
> anch'io nella stessa situazione, la mia compagna dopo che ho scoperto il suo tradimento, vuole continuare a fare la vita di prima come se nulla fosse successo.
> Vuole continuare a frequentare lo stesso circolo dove va anche il ragazzo col quale mi ha tradito.
> La verità è che se non ci danno una mano, da questa situazione non se ne esce..


Non si rendono conto di come stiamo noi,io cerco di spiegarglielo..ma ovviamente se non se non ci sei passato attraverso la situazione non la capisci e non c'è niente da fare..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Qua vado proprio nell'ipotetico assoluto. Ma immaginando il tipo di personalità...
> 
> Non hai "celebrato" e "apprezzato" abbastanza i cambiamenti che ha fatto "per te".
> Si sentiva in colpa per i soldi, chissà, e per aver trascurato la famiglia, ma i sensi di colpa personalità del genere fanno fatica a sopportarli, e li trasformano in aggressività.
> ...



LEI NON L'HA VOLUTO!!due suoi colleghi mi hanno detto che HA FRAINTESO!Se è vero,ovviamente.. Un bugiardo patologico forse..


----------



## Eretteo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


Sarebbe facile esordire dicendo che in fondo all'anima,ho sempre sospettato che la creatura piu' crudele,spietata,luciferina e spietatamente spietata fossero certe donne......che danno il meglio di se' quando devono fare del male ad altre donne.
L'elenco sarebbe lungo e tedioso,decisamente fuori tema in un salotto buono come questo,dunque perche' non farlo?
Basterebbe discorrere di certe donnette che si esaltano facendo numeri da circo con gli omuncoli di altre donne,facendo finta che questi ultimi siano il palo e che i di loro (delle donnette,ovvio) cavernoni siano gli anelli del classico gioco per pupetti......o di certe signore in carriera che pur di non indagare certi muratori magrebini e certi imprenditorucoli delle costruzioni,mai e poi mai scoverebbero gli assassini violentatori di certe povere ragazzine,e non importa quanto in la' serva andare;spendendo milioni altrui per fare migliaia di test di dna,dare degli incompetenti ai cani molecolari migliori del pianeta,robetta da niente,tanto chi chiede poi conto delle loro imprese?
Che sanzioni si rischiano?
Non parlo poi di certune altre che assise su certi podi arringano l'orbe terracqueo,dando delle baldracche ad altre esponenti del loro stesso sesso,decisamente piu' dotate da tanti punti di vista,evocate per nomare certi pubblici processoni e poi nemmeno degnate di una domanda.
Roba da far impallidire Solone.
Comunque si,il tuo maritozzo si e' scopato la collega.
Che evidentemente l'ha ripudiato,vista la pochezza del millantato organone.
E' come certe aste su certi portali in cui prendi roba usata a 99 centesimi,senza garanzia,visto e piaciuto.
La prendi,la provi (tanto e' praticamente gratis) e se fa schifo la butti nel cassonetto del secco non riciclabile.
Tanto qualcuno a cui fa comodo prima o poi passa,che sia un barbone od un gabbiano.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma come faccio a tollerare tutto questo confessare per pulirsi la coscienza e poi negare perchè sa che lo lascerei?Perchè NON TACE PER SEMPRE?PERCHé CAMBIA VERSIONE OGNI DUE GIORNI?CHE SENSO HA?DOVE VUOLE ARRIVARE??



Spero che ti risponda il Conte.
A parte che andrebbe fuori di testa sentendo i casini economici di dubbia origine -il tradimento principe contro la famiglia- il suo modo di trattare mezze parole come quelle che usa tuo marito gliele farebbe ingoiare tutte, una dopo l'altra...

Il suo "gioco" continua perchè ha un effetto. Se te ne sbattessi, si guarderebbe dal farlo. se te ne burlssi o lo prendessi in giro, ne sarebbe annchilito.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> LEI NON L'HA VOLUTO!!due suoi colleghi mi hanno detto che HA FRAINTESO!Se è vero,ovviamente.. Un bugiardo patologico forse..



E che cambia, per lui, rispetto all'effetto che ha con te?
Che poi, uno se la racconta come vuole. Lui magari si sogna che è stato lui a tirarsi indietro perchè gli fa comodo pensarla così.
E sì, le persone sono in grado di credere a realtà alternative...


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non si rendono conto di come stiamo noi,io cerco di spiegarglielo..ma ovviamente se non se non ci sei passato attraverso la situazione non la capisci e non c'è niente da fare..



esatto.. forse ci vorrebbe il famoso "occhio per occhio"? ma purtroppo non fa parte di me..
io ho solo voglia di allontantarmi da tutto questo, non dormo .. ho perso un tot di kg.. ma perchè dobbiamo pagare in questo modo?
io penso di allontanarmi un pò, non gesti definitivi che in questo momento di estremo malessere non sono dattati da lucidita, però temporanei sì.. ho la possibilità di essere ospitato in un'altra città per un pò e penso proprio di farlo.. farà bene a me e spero possa far riflettere anche lei..

tu non hai la possibilità di prenderti una pausa? magari dai tuoi?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sarebbe facile esordire dicendo che in fondo all'anima,ho sempre sospettato che la creatura piu' crudele,spietata,luciferina e spietatamente spietata fossero certe donne......che danno il meglio di se' quando devono fare del male ad altre donne.
> L'elenco sarebbe lungo e tedioso,decisamente fuori tema in un salotto buono come questo,dunque perche' non farlo?
> Basterebbe discorrere di certe donnette che si esaltano facendo numeri da circo con gli omuncoli di altre donne,facendo finta che questi ultimi siano il palo e che i di loro (delle donnette,ovvio) cavernoni siano gli anelli del classico gioco per pupetti......o di certe signore in carriera che pur di non indagare certi muratori magrebini e certi imprenditorucoli delle costruzioni,mai e poi mai scoverebbero gli assassini violentatori di certe povere ragazzine,e non importa quanto in la' serva andare;spendendo milioni altrui per fare migliaia di test di dna,dare degli incompetenti ai cani molecolari migliori del pianeta,robetta da niente,tanto chi chiede poi conto delle loro imprese?
> Che sanzioni si rischiano?
> ...


Ahahahahah!!!Ma sarebbe bellissimo se fosse così..come vorrei sapere!!Del resto è arrivato a Dicembre con la coda tra le gambe...potrebbe essere!!:rotfl:


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spero che ti risponda il Conte.
> A parte che andrebbe fuori di testa sentendo i casini economici di dubbia origine -il tradimento principe contro la famiglia- il suo modo di trattare mezze parole come quelle che usa tuo marito gliele farebbe ingoiare tutte, una dopo l'altra...
> 
> Il suo "gioco" continua perchè ha un effetto. Se te ne sbattessi, si guarderebbe dal farlo. se te ne burlssi o lo prendessi in giro, ne sarebbe annchilito.


Stavo riuscendo a sbattermene,ieri ha tirato fuori l'argomento e m'ha fatto andar fuori di melone!!!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E che cambia, per lui, rispetto all'effetto che ha con te?
> Che poi, uno se la racconta come vuole. Lui magari si sogna che è stato lui a tirarsi indietro perchè gli fa comodo pensarla così.
> E sì, le persone sono in grado di credere a realtà alternative...


Infatti continua a dire che non ha frainteso,che gli ha lanciato mille segnali...non lo vuole accettare proprio il fatto


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> LEI NON L'HA VOLUTO!!due suoi colleghi mi hanno detto che HA FRAINTESO!Se è vero,ovviamente.. Un bugiardo patologico forse..


speraci!:carneval:


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> esatto.. forse ci vorrebbe il famoso "occhio per occhio"? ma purtroppo non fa parte di me..
> io ho solo voglia di allontantarmi da tutto questo, non dormo .. ho perso un tot di kg.. ma perchè dobbiamo pagare in questo modo?
> io penso di allontanarmi un pò, non gesti definitivi che in questo momento di estremo malessere non sono dattati da lucidita, però temporanei sì.. ho la possibilità di essere ospitato in un'altra città per un pò e penso proprio di farlo.. farà bene a me e spero possa far riflettere anche lei..
> 
> tu non hai la possibilità di prenderti una pausa? magari dai tuoi?


Stò facendo il tuo stesso percorso di vita..lui teme che mi vendichi tradendolo,ma io di mettermi al suo livello non ci penso proprio!!Non sono il tipo!Purtroppo non saprei proprio dove andare e i miei sono ammalati e hanno già iloro problemi,inoltre non accetterebbero mai che me ne andassi..Tu invece fallo..ricordati di non confondere la sua mancanza con l'abitudine..Metticela tutta per tirarti fuori al meglio da questa storiain un modo o nell'altro..


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Stò facendo il tuo stesso percorso di vita..lui teme che mi vendichi tradendolo,ma io di mettermi al suo livello non ci penso proprio!!Non sono il tipo!Purtroppo non saprei proprio dove andare e i miei sono ammalati e hanno già iloro problemi,inoltre non accetterebbero mai che me ne andassi..Tu invece fallo..ricordati di non confondere la sua mancanza con l'abitudine..Metticela tutta per tirarti fuori al meglio da questa storiain un modo o nell'altro..


Davvero non hai mai pensato di pareggiare i conti? io ci penso davvero spesso...


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Stò facendo il tuo stesso percorso di vita..lui teme che mi vendichi tradendolo,ma io di mettermi al suo livello non ci penso proprio!!Non sono il tipo!Purtroppo non saprei proprio dove andare e i miei sono ammalati e hanno già iloro problemi,inoltre non accetterebbero mai che me ne andassi..Tu invece fallo..ricordati di non confondere la sua mancanza con l'abitudine..Metticela tutta per tirarti fuori al meglio da questa storiain un modo o nell'altro..



non hai che so una sorella, un fratello con cui parlare? un'amica cara? una cugina?
se non è a casa dei tuoi, non è da nessuna parte?


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2013)

Ma non è che alla fine ha ragione lui.........





















































e è semplicemente un coglione?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> Davvero non hai mai pensato di pareggiare i conti? io ci penso davvero spesso...


E che vantaggio ne avrai dopo??nel mio caso la famiglia farebbe più schifo ancora..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non hai che so una sorella, un fratello con cui parlare? un'amica cara? una cugina?
> se non è a casa dei tuoi, non è da nessuna parte?



Non mi va di parlarne con loro...non mi risponderebbero sinceramente..


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ma non è che alla fine ha ragione lui.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:up:


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non mi va di parlarne con loro...non mi risponderebbero sinceramente..


mi spiace... mi pare di capire che comunque la tua famiglia ti voglia insieme a lui?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


:up:


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> Davvero non hai mai pensato di pareggiare i conti? io ci penso davvero spesso...


magari riusciresti solo a far star male il/la partner.. ma non è così che poi ti sentiresti meglio..


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E che vantaggio ne avrai dopo??la famiglia farà più schifo di prima..


Certo, non c'è dubbio. è una cosa da persone irresponsabili. ma in certi momenti la voglia di vendetta cresce


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi spiace... mi pare di capire che comunque la tua famiglia ti voglia insieme a lui?


Si...mia madre mi ha chiesto di farle sentire al telefono il momento in cui gli dicevo "Ti perdono!"    Non l'ho insultata per rispetto e non gliene parlo più,mi sembra fusa..ovviamente non l'ho accontentata..


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> magari riusciresti solo a far star male il/la partner.. ma non è così che poi ti sentiresti meglio..


mò non facciamo i moralisti non ho mica detto che tutti i traditi devono andare a fare le corna perchè è giusto  ma, secondo me, una volta traditi è normale che una vocina in testa ti dice di pareggiare i conti. nessuno che mi da ragione? povere me..incompreso


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> mò non facciamo i moralisti non ho mica detto che tutti i traditi devono andare a fare le corna perchè è giusto  ma, secondo me, una volta traditi è normale che una vocina in testa ti dice di pareggiare i conti. nessuno che mi da ragione? povere me..incompreso


Se tradisco lascio...darei la botta finale alla nostra storia.La terrò come ultima soluzione


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Se tradisco lascio...darei la botta finale alla nostra storia.La terrò come ultima soluzione


Quoto!


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> mò non facciamo i moralisti non ho mica detto che tutti i traditi devono andare a fare le corna perchè è giusto  ma, secondo me, una volta traditi è normale che una vocina in testa ti dice di pareggiare i conti. nessuno che mi da ragione? povere me..incompreso



io non c'ho mai pensato dico la verità 

vabbè ma io sono pure quella che dopo l'udienza di separazione è stata una giornata a piangere...

so scema lo so, non faccio testo


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Già fatto,e non era camomilla


scherzi?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non c'ho mai pensato dico la verità
> 
> vabbè ma io sono pure quella che dopo l'udienza di separazione è stata una giornata a piangere...
> 
> so scema lo so, non faccio testo


Sei umana


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

*RINGRAZIO TUTTI..*

per gli amorevoli consigli :smile: ne farò buon uso..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> scherzi?


purtroppo no..


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> per gli amorevoli consigli :smile: ne farò buon uso..


:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> per gli amorevoli consigli :smile: ne farò buon uso..



Prego,prego.. faccia come se fosse in un sito a tema.:rotfl:


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> per gli amorevoli consigli :smile: ne farò buon uso..


:wide-grin:


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> purtroppo no..


non ne vale la pena...penso t'abbia già fatto male abbastanza lui non c'è motivo di fartene pure da sola...


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sei umana






e comunque pensavo (e qui mi attirerò le ire dei signori del forum)

fagli le valigie e caccialo di casa 

un pò di paura fa sempre bene 







sto a scherzà :carneval: o no???


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e comunque pensavo (e qui mi attirerò le ire dei signori del forum)
> 
> *fagli le valigie e caccialo di casa
> *
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:




:thankyou:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e comunque pensavo (e qui mi attirerò le ire dei signori del forum)
> 
> fagli le valigie e caccialo di casa
> 
> ...



Servisse a farla stare bene, ok. ma serve?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e comunque pensavo (e qui mi attirerò le ire dei signori del forum)
> 
> fagli le valigie e caccialo di casa
> 
> ...


La tentazione è fortissima!!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Servisse a farla stare bene, ok. ma serve?


non risolverei...


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e comunque pensavo (e qui mi attirerò le ire dei signori del forum)
> 
> fagli le valigie e caccialo di casa
> 
> ...



Quoto!!
io non posso farlo perchè la casa è sua.. allora le valige le faccio io!


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> non risolverei...


allora se non risolveresti...


credo che comunque tu una decisione debba prenderla, per il tuo bene e per quello dei tuoi figli e poi insomma ma questi devono sempre dormire su sette cuscini?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Quoto!!
> io non posso farlo perchè la casa è sua.. allora le valige le faccio io!


Grande!!!:up:


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> non risolverei...


però ci sono delle persone che hanno bisogno d'essere messe con le spalle al muro per capire davvero come stanno le cose.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> allora se non risolveresti...
> 
> 
> credo che comunque tu una decisione debba prenderla, per il tuo bene e per quello dei tuoi figli e poi insomma ma questi devono sempre dormire su sette cuscini?


Beh,comunque in questo momento non ha vita facile..credimi


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> però ci sono delle persone che hanno bisogno d'essere messe con le spalle al muro per capire davvero come stanno le cose.


Stò cercando il modo giusto..


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> però ci sono delle persone che hanno bisogno d'essere messe con le spalle al muro per capire davvero come stanno le cose.


esatto!
la mia è l'ultima chance! se non dimostra con i fatti di tenerci a questa relazione.. me ne andrò x sempre!


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Quoto!!
> io non posso farlo perchè la casa è sua.. allora le valige le faccio io!


bravo fai bene! non bisogna accettare tutto!

noi eravamo in affitto, appena scoperto gli ho fatto le valigie, poi dopo una settimana è tornato giurandomi amore eterno e dopo un mese l'ho ribeccato allora le valigie le ho fatte io, ed ho fatto la cosa migliore, avevo bisogno di un pò di serenità che mia madre mi ha sicuramente dato anche se ho passato un periodo di sofferenza atroce :triste:


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Stò cercando il modo giusto..


un Pm quando lo trovi


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> esatto!
> la mia è l'ultima chance! se non dimostra con i fatti di tenerci a questa relazione.. me ne andrò x sempre!


Tienimi aggiornata


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bravo fai bene! non bisogna accettare tutto!
> 
> noi eravamo in affitto, appena scoperto gli ho fatto le valigie, poi dopo una settimana è tornato giurandomi amore eterno e dopo un mese l'ho ribeccato allora le valigie le ho fatte io, ed ho fatto la cosa migliore, avevo bisogno di un pò di serenità che mia madre mi ha sicuramente dato anche se ho passato un periodo di sofferenza atroce :triste:



hai fatto la cosa migliore, Grande!!.. però lui scusa se lo dico, che gran coglione!


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tienimi aggiornata


Certo!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bravo fai bene! non bisogna accettare tutto!
> 
> noi eravamo in affitto, appena scoperto gli ho fatto le valigie, poi dopo una settimana è tornato giurandomi amore eterno e dopo un mese l'ho ribeccato allora le valigie le ho fatte io, ed ho fatto la cosa migliore, avevo bisogno di un pò di serenità che mia madre mi ha sicuramente dato anche se ho passato un periodo di sofferenza atroce :triste:


E come l'hai ribeccato??No..sai siccome sono simili...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Quoto!!
> io non posso farlo perchè la casa è sua.. *allora le valige le faccio *io!



come ho fatto io :smile:


----------



## Alex71 (15 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come ho fatto io :smile:


e poi come è andata?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> e poi come è andata?


ognuno per la sua strada


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


Ecco questo è quel che dicevo a Diletta sulla verità e la sincerità. Tuo marito si sente sincero con te. Ti sta dicendo sinceramente il suo sentire e le sue giustificazioni. Devi considerarle? Certamente. Lui si è sentito non valutato. Può essere vero. Può essere una conseguenza del tuo modo di essere efficiente. Può essere in seguito all'autorevolezza del tuo rapporto con vostro figlio. Può essere un sentire che ha sempre avuto e che qualcosa (lavoro, crescita del figlio, altro) ha fatto riaffiorare. Può essere un'autogiustificazione che si è creato per poter regredire a una fase di conquista giocosa. Devi capire cos'è. Devi capire soprattutto se lo vuoi capire, se ci tieni a lui (tanto!), se lo vuoi riconquistare (eh sì lui ti sta chiedendo questo!) o se ora davvero si è svalutato ai tuoi occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo riconosco,è così e io sono la sua unica valvola di sfogo perchè con gli altri nasconde i problemi...Finchè non sapevo della sbandata lo sostenevo e lo capivo anche se era anaffettivo e aggressivo,ora sinceramente non so se ne vale la pena...la collega lo capiva a meraviglia secondo lui,ovvio con lei era tutto sorrisi e complimenti,certo non si comportava e non SI COMPORTA come fa con me..lavorano insieme.Chi me lo fare???


E' uguale al mio ex. Non ti dico altro per non fare proiezioni. Un abbraccio!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> posso aggiungere una cosa?
> 
> parecchi tratti di tuo marito assomigliano molto a quelli del mio ex marito...
> piacione con tutte
> ...


Mal comune (non so dove si trovi il gaudio).


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Qua vado proprio nell'ipotetico assoluto. Ma immaginando il tipo di personalità...
> 
> Non hai "celebrato" e "apprezzato" abbastanza i cambiamenti che ha fatto "per te".
> Si sentiva in colpa per i soldi, chissà, e per aver trascurato la famiglia, ma i sensi di colpa personalità del genere fanno fatica a sopportarli, e li trasformano in aggressività.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Già...infatti da Giugno dell'anno scorso siamo nella merda con i soldi,i miei ci aiutano economicamente ma continuano a chiedermi "ma come avete fatto?"..non voglio credere che sia colpa sua..NON POSSO!!!Sarebbe terribile...non potrei accettarlo..


scusa ma... tu sai come avete fatto?


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uguale al mio ex. Non ti dico altro per non fare proiezioni. Un abbraccio!


alla faccia di quello che dice il conte stavolta hai dato una lettura positiva dell'atteggiamento di quest'uomo  rispetto alla maggior parte di noi che lo abbiamo definito debole e inaffidabile.
trattandosi di un matrimonio è un discorso da valutare il tuo anche se rimango dell'idea che ci sono delle spie di una persona che, consapevole o inconsapevole passerà da un problema all'altro nel corso della vita


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Infatti continua a dire che non ha frainteso,che gli ha lanciato mille segnali...non lo vuole accettare proprio il fatto


Se non è quella a dargli quella gratificazione troverà un'altra.


----------



## free (15 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa ma... tu sai come avete fatto?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia di quello che dice il conte stavolta hai dato una lettura positiva dell'atteggiamento di quest'uomo  rispetto alla maggior parte di noi che lo abbiamo definito debole e inaffidabile.
> trattandosi di un matrimonio è un discorso da valutare il tuo anche se rimango dell'idea che ci sono delle spie di una persona che, consapevole o inconsapevole passerà da un problema all'altro nel corso della vita


Non lo posso dire del marito di Camomilla. Le auguro di no.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo posso dire del marito di Camomilla. *Le auguro di no*.


certo


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


Mah, più che la verità sulle sue azioni, indagherei di più sulle dichiarazioni fatte sull'onda dello sfogo.
Ti dice che l'hai sempre fatto sentire un "coglione incapace". Coglione incapace espresso sul solo argomento economico, il che dovrebbe apparire come una semplice autocritica condizionata dai tuoi giudizi espressi, in buona fede magari, nel passato.

Invece in quella frase la parola più importante è "SEMPRE". Sono d'accordo sul fatto che tu possa denunciare di tuo marito una personalità debole. Ma quella parole sottintende, detta ora tra l'altro, anche un sentimento pregresso che probabilmente lo ha fatto sentire inadeguato anche per colpa tua e da troppo tempo. L'unica tua colpa forse è non aver compreso prima la sua personalità, ma ti esorto a cercare di ricordare come era lui in passato, quando eravate veramente innamorati (se lo siete stati). Se era diverso da come lo vedi ora, hai anche il dovere di guardare indietro e cercare di capire in che momento è avvenuto il vero distacco.

Perchè, se tuo marito ora si crogiola nel compiacimento ricevuto dagli apprezzamenti esterni nel tentativo di alimentare il suo ego, significa che ad un certo punto (sempre se tuo marito era in passato uomo diverso nei tuoi confronti) c'è stato un distacco. Se c'è una cosa di cui devi preoccuparti e del fatto che il suo amore per te sia semplicemente cambiato (scemato?). Mentre lo fai però, anche se lui ti ha tradito, valuta anche il tuo sentimento per lui in questi ultimi anni.

Quando dici "piacione", credo di capire la personalità di tuo marito. Ammetto che si tratta di un aspetto determinante. Ma sappi che gli uomini esprimono la loro vanità in molti modi. Non fare di lui solo un capro espiatorio, confermando quella presunta personalità con i pollicioni ogni qualvolta ricevi un post che rileva la sua inadeguatezza. Di uomini alla ricerca di conferme, in qualsiasi ambito, ne è pieno il mondo. Il tuo è cosi, ma se prima le sue azioni erano più nobili di quelle che hai scoperto ora devi cercare di capire dove, come e quando è avvenuta la rottura.

Potrebbe palesarsi la vera informazione che ti manca, quella che ti convincerebbe a mettere lui fuori la porta o farti fare le valige iniziando una nuova vita con la serenità e la convinzione di cui necessiti.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia di quello che dice il conte stavolta hai dato una lettura positiva dell'atteggiamento di quest'uomo rispetto alla maggior parte di noi che lo abbiamo definito debole e inaffidabile.
> trattandosi di un matrimonio è un discorso da valutare il tuo anche se rimango dell'idea che *ci sono delle spie di una persona che, consapevole o inconsapevole passerà da un problema all'altro nel corso della vita*


Probabilmente si. Infatti sono tratti di personalità radicati che non elimini facilmente. Però non sono sufficienti a definire un uomo come disonesto. Insomma uno di cui non ci si può fidare a prescindere.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo posso dire del marito di Camomilla. Le auguro di no.


Ma infatti. Ammesso che sia come è stato descritto, bisognerebbe anche conoscere le capacità di quest'uomo di guardarsi dentro. Intanto, da parte di Camomilla ho notato che non esita un momento a tirare fuori i pollicioni quando viene denigrato.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


Mah chiudi i rubinetti.
Se dai cento euro ad un bambino poi non piagnere se lo impiega in cavolate.
Se lo vuoi salvare dai guai, devi riuscire ad amministrarlo per impedirgli di nuocere...
Ovvio se ha la coscienza sporca
diventa aggressivo no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia di quello che dice il conte stavolta hai dato una lettura positiva dell'atteggiamento di quest'uomo  rispetto alla maggior parte di noi che lo abbiamo definito debole e inaffidabile.
> trattandosi di un matrimonio è un discorso da valutare il tuo anche se rimango dell'idea che ci sono delle spie di una persona che, consapevole o inconsapevole passerà da un problema all'altro nel corso della vita


Perchè che cosa dice il conte?


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


e tu accontentalo.   le sue cose nei sacchi della rumenta e la serratura di casa nuova.

in effetti il ragazzo mi pare troppo pavido per prendere una decisione da solo


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> hai fatto la cosa migliore, Grande!!.. però lui scusa se lo dico, che gran coglione!



diciamo che non è famoso per la sua furbizia :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mal comune (non so dove si trovi il gaudio).



niente gaudio :no:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


che verità vorresti sentire?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che verità vorresti sentire?


Vorrei sapere se era veramente innamorato di lei,se prova ancora qualcosa,siccome lavorano insieme è importante.Se è rimasto  con me perchè c'è amore e voglia di ricominciare davvero o perchè con lei è andata male e al momento non ha alternative...tutto qui!!!Ha cambiato tante volte versione (lo chiamo Misseri ultimamente) quale sarà la vera?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu accontentalo.   le sue cose nei sacchi della rumenta e la serratura di casa nuova.
> 
> in effetti il ragazzo mi pare troppo pavido per prendere una decisione da solo


Spero di non dover arrivare a farlo davvero...sarebbe terribile  ma nella vita tutto è possibile!!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Probabilmente si. Infatti sono tratti di personalità radicati che non elimini facilmente. Però non sono sufficienti a definire un uomo come *disonesto*. Insomma uno di cui non ci si può fidare a prescindere.


chi  lo ha fatto?tra parentesi, 
per me il tradimento in questo caso è l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco questo è quel che dicevo a Diletta sulla verità e la sincerità. Tuo marito si sente sincero con te. Ti sta dicendo sinceramente il suo sentire e le sue giustificazioni. Devi considerarle? Certamente. Lui si è sentito non valutato. Può essere vero. Può essere una conseguenza del tuo modo di essere efficiente. Può essere in seguito all'autorevolezza del tuo rapporto con vostro figlio. Può essere un sentire che ha sempre avuto e che qualcosa (lavoro, crescita del figlio, altro) ha fatto riaffiorare. Può essere un'autogiustificazione che si è creato per poter regredire a una fase di conquista giocosa. Devi capire cos'è. Devi capire soprattutto se lo vuoi capire, se ci tieni a lui (tanto!), se lo vuoi riconquistare (eh sì lui ti sta chiedendo questo!) o se ora davvero si è svalutato ai tuoi occhi.


basterebbe riuscire a intrattenere una seria e pacifica discussione... si sente sempre sotto accusa quindi si chiude a riccio o sbraita..non so come fare..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uguale al mio ex. Non ti dico altro per non fare proiezioni. Un abbraccio!


Ricambio l'abbraccio...che tipo era il tuo ex?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi  lo ha fatto?tra parentesi,
> per me il tradimento in questo caso è l'ultimo dei problemi


per me il tradimento è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...il resto l'ho tollerato ma questo NO!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah chiudi i rubinetti.
> Se dai cento euro ad un bambino poi non piagnere se lo impiega in cavolate.
> Se lo vuoi salvare dai guai, devi riuscire ad amministrarlo per impedirgli di nuocere...
> Ovvio se ha la coscienza sporca
> diventa aggressivo no?


Non voglio amministrare nessuno oltre ai miei figli...tornasse da mammà!Io voglio un uomo!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> basterebbe riuscire a intrattenere una seria e pacifica discussione... si sente sempre sotto accusa quindi si chiude a riccio o sbraita..non so come fare..



Prova a cercarti un lavoro, renditi indipendente, avendo fatto ciò ritorna a parlare con tuo marito. Spero di sbagliarmi nei miei pensieri e non dico altro.......


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, più che la verità sulle sue azioni, indagherei di più sulle dichiarazioni fatte sull'onda dello sfogo.
> Ti dice che l'hai sempre fatto sentire un "coglione incapace". Coglione incapace espresso sul solo argomento economico, il che dovrebbe apparire come una semplice autocritica condizionata dai tuoi giudizi espressi, in buona fede magari, nel passato.
> 
> Invece in quella frase la parola più importante è "SEMPRE". Sono d'accordo sul fatto che tu possa denunciare di tuo marito una personalità debole. Ma quella parole sottintende, detta ora tra l'altro, anche un sentimento pregresso che probabilmente lo ha fatto sentire inadeguato anche per colpa tua e da troppo tempo. L'unica tua colpa forse è non aver compreso prima la sua personalità, ma ti esorto a cercare di ricordare come era lui in passato, quando eravate veramente innamorati (se lo siete stati). Se era diverso da come lo vedi ora, hai anche il dovere di guardare indietro e cercare di capire in che momento è avvenuto il vero distacco.
> ...


Jon,si è sempre sentito inferiore perchè ho 10 anni in più di lui,ho più esperienza per forza di cose e un matrimonio fallito alle spalle....E' LUI CHE SI SENTE INFERIORE!Gli ho dato raramente del coglione...se lo consideravo davvero un coglione stavo con lui per 15 annie lo sposavo?I problemi li ha con i genitori suoi che non hanno mai veramente accettato la nostra storia! I pollicioni li alzo perchè sono una donna ferita ok??L'anno scorso sembrava depresso perchè quel poco che stava a casa (dormire mangiare e cambiarsi,nel tempo libero era sempre in giro con il cane) noi lo assecondavamo,non sapevamo come tirarlo su di morale...Poi ho saputo che il muso lo portava solo con noi perchè in giro e con i colleghi\e si divertiva come un matto?NON faccio solo i pollici se qualcuno lo denigra...faccio anche LA OLA!!!Sono avvelenata..


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Prova a cercarti un lavoro, renditi indipendente, avendo fatto ciò ritorna a parlare con tuo marito. Spero di sbagliarmi nei miei pensieri e non dico altro.......


Non è facile,ho ancoraun ragazzino 12enne da  crescere e nessun aiuto.Chi lo piglia chi lo porta?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Prova a cercarti un lavoro, renditi indipendente, avendo fatto ciò ritorna a parlare con tuo marito. Spero di sbagliarmi nei miei pensieri e non dico altro.......


No,dimmi dimmi...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non è facile,ho ancoraun ragazzino 12enne da  crescere e nessun aiuto.Chi lo piglia chi lo porta?


Non lo so, però ha 12 anni, comincia ad essere grandicello.anche io ne uno della stessa età, volendo ci si può organizzare. Pensaci, solo tu puoi sapere se è possibile organizzarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> No,dimmi dimmi...


Ho letto a sprazzi, quindi è probabile che sbagli nei ragionamenti.

Non concepisco nei primi mesi un traditore che alzi la voce, cosa gli da questo potere?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Non lo so, però ha 12 anni, comincia ad essere grandicello.anche io ne uno della stessa età, volendo ci si può organizzare. Pensaci, solo tu puoi sapere se è possibile organizzarsi.


Dovrò pensarci,dovrò farlo...fino a 5 mesi fa ero tranquilla!Chi immaginava tutto questo?Mi ha colto alla sprovvista ma Devo agire!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto a sprazzi, quindi è probabile che sbagli nei ragionamenti.
> 
> Non concepisco nei primi mesi un traditore che alzi la voce, cosa gli da questo potere?


La personalità...alza la voce e io devo abbassarla,per forza..viviamo in condominio...se la alzo di più io si chiude a riccio ma mi sentono fino in fondo alla via!!  Non posso farlo sempre..


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Dovrò pensarci,dovrò farlo...fino a 5 mesi fa ero tranquilla!Chi immaginava tutto questo?Mi ha colto alla sprovvista ma Devo agire!



L'uomo sa essere molto bieco e meschino camomilla, il suo orgoglio è forse il suo maggior danno e tramite questo riesce a fare ancora più danni. 

Non mi piace leggere di un traditore che alza la voce e non da spiegazioni, e le cambia e grida... no non mi piace. Ci vuole un freno e ci vuole metterlo al più presto, non per il suo interesse, soprattutto per il tuo interesse e la tua  serenità. la parte economica per quanto veniale è importante a volte.

In questa maniera avresti anche la motivazione per svagarti e pensare ad altro.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> L'uomo sa essere molto bieco e meschino camomilla, il suo orgoglio è forse il suo maggior danno e tramite questo riesce a fare ancora più danni.
> 
> Non mi piace leggere di un traditore che alza la voce e non da spiegazioni, e le cambia e grida... no non mi piace. Ci vuole un freno e ci vuole metterlo al più presto, non per il suo interesse, soprattutto per il tuo interesse e la tua  serenità. la parte economica per quanto veniale è importante a volte.
> 
> In questa maniera avresti anche la motivazione per svagarti e pensare ad altro.



già,anche perchè di questa storia ho scritto qui,ma non ne ho parlato con alcuno,qualche domanda vaga qua e là con i suoi colleghi che una volta erano anche i miei,con lui non si può parlare perciò ho tutto dentro..


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Jon,si è sempre sentito inferiore perchè ho 10 anni in più di lui,ho più esperienza per forza di cose e un matrimonio fallito alle spalle....E' LUI CHE SI SENTE INFERIORE!Gli ho dato raramente del coglione...se lo consideravo davvero un coglione stavo con lui per 15 annie lo sposavo?I problemi li ha con i genitori suoi che non hanno mai veramente accettato la nostra storia! I pollicioni li alzo perchè sono una donna ferita ok??L'anno scorso sembrava depresso perchè quel poco che stava a casa (dormire mangiare e cambiarsi,nel tempo libero era sempre in giro con il cane) noi lo assecondavamo,non sapevamo come tirarlo su di morale...Poi ho saputo che il muso lo portava solo con noi perchè in giro e con i colleghi\e si divertiva come un matto?NON faccio solo i pollici se qualcuno lo denigra...faccio anche LA OLA!!!Sono avvelenata..


Quanti anni ha? Concordo pienamente sul fatto che sia lui a sentirsi inferiore, è tipico di chi ha scarsa autostima. Nei tuoi confronti si manifesta alzando la voce, aggredendo. Ma dargli del coglione raramente, diciamo una volta l'anno, ma pure un anno si e uno no, è sufficiente per fargli capire che, come lui, anche tu hai poca stima. Se si sente uno zero, le tue "punzecchiatine" hanno un certo effetto e se ti limiti a quelle si chiude a riccio sicuro. Ti tocca andare al sodo e dirgli che, soprattutto dopo quello che è accaduto, hai perso molta della stima e della fiducia in lui. Lui affronta i suoi problemi, tu poni le tue condizioni su quelle che sono le tue nuove aspettative. Mi pare che hai detto che lui stia dimostrando in qualche modo un certo impegno. Se ogni tanto se ne esce con le sue manifestazioni da debole tu incassi e cogli l'occasione per portarlo ad analizzare le sue paure. Se poi temi che le tue stima e fiducia non siano recuperabili, hai l'onere di dirglielo chiaramente e, probabilmente, di prendere una decisione netta per entrambi.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha? Concordo pienamente sul fatto che sia lui a sentirsi inferiore, è tipico di chi ha scarsa autostima. Nei tuoi confronti si manifesta alzando la voce, aggredendo. Ma dargli del coglione raramente, diciamo una volta l'anno, ma pure un anno si e uno no, è sufficiente per fargli capire che, come lui, anche tu hai poca stima. Se si sente uno zero, le tue "punzecchiatine" hanno un certo effetto e se ti limiti a quelle si chiude a riccio sicuro. Ti tocca andare al sodo e dirgli che, soprattutto dopo quello che è accaduto, hai perso molta della stima e della fiducia in lui. Lui affronta i suoi problemi, tu poni le tue condizioni su quelle che sono le tue nuove aspettative. Mi pare che hai detto che lui stia dimostrando in qualche modo un certo impegno. Se ogni tanto se ne esce con le sue manifestazioni da debole tu incassi e cogli l'occasione per portarlo ad analizzare le sue paure. Se poi temi che le tue stima e fiducia non siano recuperabili, hai l'onere di dirglielo chiaramente e, probabilmente, di prendere una decisione netta per entrambi.


37...certo che ho poca stima...anche perchè mi sento in colpa nei suoi confronti!per stare con me ha avuto grandi casini e mi dispiace,ma non gli ho puntato la pistola alla tempia,ha avuto anni per decidere!!


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi  lo ha fatto?tra parentesi,
> per me il tradimento in questo caso è l'ultimo dei problemi


Nessuno, certo. Ma non era quello il punto. Era per che, proprio per quei problemi, se vuoi tirare fuori il meglio dalle persone un metodo è quello di esaltarne gli aspetti positivi. Questo implica il fatto che debba farti carico anche di quelli negativi, il che non vuol dire doverli subire ma affrontarli con cautela e nell'ottica di giungere alla loro considerazione al fine di tentare di risolverli, in parte quantomeno. Altrimenti...


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Nessuno, certo. Ma non era quello il punto. Era per che, proprio per quei problemi, se vuoi tirare fuori il meglio dalle persone un metodo è quello di esaltarne gli aspetti positivi. Questo implica il fatto che debba farti carico anche di quelli negativi, il che non vuol dire doverli subire ma affrontarli con cautela e nell'ottica di giungere alla loro considerazione al fine di tentare di risolverli, in parte quantomeno. Altrimenti...


mi gira un po' la testa, magari stasera rileggo


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> 37...certo che ho poca stima...anche perchè mi sento in colpa nei suoi confronti!per stare con me ha avuto grandi casini e mi dispiace,ma non gli ho puntato la pistola alla tempia,ha avuto anni per decidere!!


Questa è la fine che fanno gli insicuri. Si è infilato nei casini, poco convinto di quello che faceva e dei suoi sentimenti. Ora ne prende coscienza e da in escandescenze (controllate) e velatamente ti incolpa.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

*JON*

quello che scrivi è giusto a parere mio.

Peccato che certe dinamiche in un tradimento non seguono regole logiche, ma seguono regole che sono dettate dal dolore e dalla perdita di stima, dalla ricerca del sapere e del fare mille domande che variano tutti i giorni all'ennesima potenza. Si diventa ciechi JON ciechi che sanno soltanto guardare le proprie domande che non avranno mai risposte.

Ci si costruisce con modalità dove il traditore può soltanto dare delle risposte, le sue, e darle una volta e per tutte, dopo averle date deve ancora sopportare chi gli farà mille domande, e questo succede spesso e quasi a tutti almeno nei primi mesi dal tradimento. 

A parere mio se inizialmente non c'è questo scambio, difficilmente si arriverà a quietarsi e vivere serenamente.

Dico a parte rari casi, d'altronde la soggettività cos'è.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Questa è la fine che fanno gli insicuri. Si è infilato nei casini, poco convinto di quello che faceva e dei suoi sentimenti. Ora ne prende coscienza e da in escandescenze (controllate) e velatamente ti incolpa.


Mica tanto velatamente sai!!!!E non solo con le parole..non aggiungo altro..


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> quello che scrivi è giusto a parere mio.
> 
> Peccato che certe dinamiche in un tradimento non seguono regole logiche, ma seguono regole che sono dettate dal dolore e dalla perdita di stima, dalla ricerca del sapere e del fare mille domande che variano tutti i giorni all'ennesima potenza. Si diventa ciechi JON ciechi che sanno soltanto guardare le proprie domande che non avranno mai risposte.
> 
> ...


In effetti il voler non sapere di camomilla avrà peggiorato la comunicazione. Ma se davvero camomilla ha più esperienza di lui saprà anche cosa gli sarà passato per la testa e, a spanne, cosa avrà combinato. Come diceva Minerva qui il tradimento passa in secondo piano. Per cui l'approccio al problema deve essere diverso. Mi sa che, se non l'ha fatto prima, Camomilla gli tocca indossare il grembiulino da crocerossina.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Mica tanto velatamente sai!!!!E non solo con le parole..non aggiungo altro..


Ok. E' un debole, se ho capito bene. Che facciamo allora mettiamo i paraocchi? Come pensi di affrontarlo il soggetto?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> In effetti il voler non sapere di camomilla avrà peggiorato la comunicazione. Ma se davvero camomilla ha più esperienza di lui saprà anche cosa gli sarà passato per la testa e, a spanne, cosa avrà combinato. Come diceva Minerva qui il tradimento passa in secondo piano. Per cui l'approccio al problema deve essere diverso. Mi sa che, se non l'ha fatto prima, Camomilla gli tocca indossare il grembiulino da crocerossina.


Non voglio sapere per questo UNICO motivo,perchè confessa e poi nega incasinandomi ancora di più,non mi è di nessun aiuto per superare il tradimento..devo fare tutto da sola come al solito.Ha ragione Minerva..il tradimento ha solo scoperchiato il vaso!!


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non voglio sapere per questo UNICO motivo,perchè confessa e poi nega incasinandomi ancora di più,non mi è di nessun aiuto per superare il tradimento..devo fare tutto da sola come al solito.Ha ragione Minerva..il tradimento ha solo scoperchiato il vaso!!


Ma infatti di dicevo che qui bisogna guardare molto indietro. Dovrai pur fare tutto da sola, ma devi deciderlo se farlo con lui o senza di lui. Il che, tra la prima e la seconda, ti cambia di molto le prospettive.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi gira un po' la testa, magari stasera rileggo


Non sarà mica quell'erbetta che ti sei messa per avatar?


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti di dicevo che qui bisogna guardare molto indietro. Dovrai pur fare tutto da sola, ma devi deciderlo se farlo con lui o senza di lui. Il che, tra la prima e la seconda, ti cambia di molto le prospettive.


Lo so...dovrò decidere,è difficile..ma quale erbetta????volevo registrarmi col nome camilla ma già c'era e ho aggiunto MO!!


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo so...dovrò decidere,è difficile..ma quale erbetta????volevo registrarmi col nome camilla ma già c'era e ho aggiunto MO!!


No dicevo l'erbetta di Minerva, magari se te ne da un po' ti senti meglio.
Se non sbaglio in Spagna la camilla è la barella. Te l'avevo detto che ti tocca di fare la crocerossina. Prendila a risate va.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No dicevo l'erbetta di Minerva, magari se te ne da un po' ti senti meglio.
> Se non sbaglio in Spagna la camilla è la barella. Te l'avevo detto che ti tocca di fare la crocerossina. Prendila a risate va.


Ah...quell'erbetta là???Dipende da come "ti prende"!Certo che rido..in fondo sono un inguaribile ottimista,sennò come facevo a reggere???


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ricambio l'abbraccio...che tipo era il tuo ex?


Caratterialmente molto simile al tuo.


----------



## Zod (15 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno mi sentivo più serena,mi sembrava di aver trovato la forza per risalire la china,per accettare il fatto che l'anno scorso il mio caro maritino trottolino amoroso  ha preso una sbandata per la collega.Per me stessa mi sforzo di credere che è stata una cosa leggera,senza strascichi,che ora è a me che pensa perchè lo dimostra,mi coccola e io NON VOGLIO SAPERE ALTRO...
> Poi ieri sera a cena...lui evita di bere perchè quando beve comincia a raccontare cose e poi se ne pente,ma il vino era forte e dopo due soli bicchieri mentre si parlava di una rata in scadenza difficile da pagare io esprimo la mia opinione e lui sbotta:"Ecco,tu sai sempre tutto  vero?Mi hai sempre considerato un coglione incapace -(LUI SI SENTE UN COGLIONE INCAPACE,IO PENSAVO TUTT'ALTRA COSA,PRIMA)-ecco perchè l'anno scorso ho fatto quello che ho fatto!""E cos'hai fatto?"chiedo io."Ho fatto quello che volevo!""E cosa volevi?Cos'hai fatto?"Ritorna a minimizzare,risponde di aver fatto due versi,due battute che,dice lui,comunque per come è fatto non doveva fare.Ha sempre fatto il piacione con tutte...ma che le avrà detto?Glielo faccio notare lui si alza e se ne va in camera senza rispondere...Io crollo emotivamente,comincio a tremare..BASTA!!!Non è possibile!!Perchè la verità la devo venire a sapere a gocce,uno stillicidio???Perchè non la dice tutta in una volta così me ne faccio una ragione per ritrovare un equilibrio,anche se ci vorrà tempo?E se non la vuole dire PERCHE' NON TACE PER SEMPRE?E glielo dico che non voglio più sapere,che non voglio più cadere nella sua trappola del "qui lo dico e qui lo nego"Che alzo un muro dove lui non potrà più entrare...Poi la sete di verità ritorna forte e ci ricado..."Dimmi la verità!!"Lui è stordito dal vino e capisco dallo sguardo che sa di stare facendo l'ennesima cazzata di cui si pentirà,ma in vino veritas e non riesce a trattenersi.."MI sentivo giovane e avevo voglia di vivere e mi sono...."Fa una pausa e io aggiungo il resto:"Innamorato,ma lo sei ancora?'"."Mi sono innamorato????"Lo ripete tre volte come un....vabbè...Sento il sangue salire dai piedi alla testa,una sensazione mai provata,sento la faccia di fuoco e non ho idea dell'espressione che potevo avere in quel momento,probabilmente una maschera grottesca.Lui la nota e si riprende,dice che non si è innamorato che è stato un gioco e che adesso siamo sposati e dobbiamo andare avanti...ma dopo aver parlato un altro po' dice che io penso che le corna si fanno solo per sesso.Glielo dico che so che l'ha fatto per sentimento.Non si rende conto che mi stà dicendo il peggio...magari fosse stato per sesso..E comincio a pensare che sarebbe meglio se lei se lo fosse preso,mi avrebbe fatto un favore (ma ci sarà stata sessualmente parlando,BOH!!)Ma perchè a Giugno le sbavava dietro e ad Agosto mi ha portato a richiedere i documenti per il matrimonio?LUI dice:"Perchè era giusto.".Ma la saprà la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato?Ho il dubbio.Penso che se avessi un lavoro e un posto dove andare prenderei mio figlio e me ne andrei all'istante..Non merita di sopportare questa situazione:"Quando litigate non pensate a me,ma solo a voi stessi",ha 12 anni...voglio che sia sereno..Il mio maritino dice che quando torna dal lavoro teme sempre di trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e la serratura cambiata,che dite?Lo accontento?Magari è quello che vuole...Così è a posto con la coscenza perchè ho deciso io..Scusate lo sfogo,sono a pezzi..:unhappy:


Digli che se non ti dice tutta la veritá, ben circostanziata e con più prove possibili, tu sarai tenuta a pensare al peggio, e che il peggio implica come prima conseguenza le sue valige fuori dalla porta. Non si scherza con i sentimenti delle persone.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Digli che se non ti dice tutta la veritá, ben circostanziata e con più prove possibili, tu sarai tenuta a pensare al peggio, e che il peggio implica come prima conseguenza le sue valige fuori dalla porta. Non si scherza con i sentimenti delle persone.
> 
> S*B


Incitamento alla menzogna.


----------



## Zod (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Incitamento alla menzogna.


Anche se campa per aria una teoria falsa ma comunque credibile poi dovrà sostenerla per sempre, anche dopo due bicchieri di vino, e non potrà più giocare con le mezze verità. E' un ultimatum, che racconti pure palle, ma che finisca l'agonia.

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> In effetti il voler non sapere di camomilla avrà peggiorato la comunicazione. Ma se davvero camomilla ha più esperienza di lui saprà anche cosa gli sarà passato per la testa e, a spanne, cosa avrà combinato. Come diceva Minerva qui il tradimento passa in secondo piano. Per cui l'approccio al problema deve essere diverso. Mi sa che, se non l'ha fatto prima, Camomilla gli tocca indossare il grembiulino da crocerossina.



Uhm... ci ricordiamo sempre che la campana che sentiamo è soltanto una, cioè Camomilla. Ma Camomilla a chi ha sposato? e qua giustamente chi scrive? chi si deve lamentare? chi si deve sfogare? 
Prendiamo in considerazione tutto questo? E Camomilla prende tutto questo in considerazione, cioè che... alla fine oltre il voler capire con noi.... ( uhm).... rimane soltanto uno sfogo e delle conclusioni che potranno  essere messe sulla bilancia soltanto con suo marito.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Digli che se non ti dice tutta la veritá, ben circostanziata e con più prove possibili, tu sarai tenuta a pensare al peggio, e che il peggio implica come prima conseguenza le sue valige fuori dalla porta. Non si scherza con i sentimenti delle persone.
> 
> S*B



Camomilla è senza lavoro e con un figlio di 12 anni.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se campa per aria una teoria falsa ma comunque credibile poi dovrà sostenerla per sempre, anche dopo due bicchieri di vino, e non potrà più giocare con le mezze verità. E' un ultimatum, che racconti pure palle, ma che finisca l'agonia.
> 
> S*B


Esatto...dovrebbe raccontare una storia e rimanere su quella per sempre..è l'agonia che mi sfinisce.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Uhm... ci ricordiamo sempre che la campana che sentiamo è soltanto una, cioè Camomilla. Ma Camomilla a chi ha sposato? e qua giustamente chi scrive? chi si deve lamentare? chi si deve sfogare?
> Prendiamo in considerazione tutto questo? E Camomilla prende tutto questo in considerazione, cioè che... alla fine oltre il voler capire con noi.... ( uhm).... rimane soltanto uno sfogo e delle conclusioni che potranno  essere messe sulla bilancia soltanto con suo marito.



Scrivo qui perchè chi mi conosce nella realtà forse non sa che probabilmente sono CORNUTA ,e per orgoglio non glielo vado a raccontare io,e scusa se è poco!!Salvo almeno la faccia..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perchè chi mi conosce nella realtà forse non sa che probabilmente sono CORNUTA ,e per orgoglio non glielo vado a raccontare io,e scusa se è poco!!Salvo almeno la faccia..



Bhe era sotto inteso. 

Una volta in tanti mi scrissero - qua non ci facciamo problemi nel far sapere che siamo cornuti. Non ci fu verso per io capire, ma questo è normale. 

Come al momento non c'è verso per capire che, la faccia, la perde chi fa le corna, non chi le riceve.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Bhe era sotto inteso.
> 
> Una volta in tanti mi scrissero - qua non ci facciamo problemi nel far sapere che siamo cornuti. Non ci fu verso per io capire, ma questo è normale.
> 
> Come al momento non c'è verso per capire che, la faccia, la perde chi fa le corna, non chi le riceve.



Noi sappiamo che la faccia la perde chi fa le corna,ma in giro spesso sento gente che parlando sghignazza alle spalle del povero\a cornuto\a!Non mi va..


----------



## Eretteo (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Noi sappiamo che la faccia la perde chi fa le corna,ma in giro spesso sento gente che parlando sghignazza alle spalle del povero\a cornuto\a!Non mi va..


E 
allora?
Quegli essere inferiori che sghignazzano delle suppuste corna altrui lo fanno per non guardarsi allo specchio un po' piu' su del cranio.....che ti frega?
Le cose importanti a cui devi pensare sono tuo figlio e la tua salute.
Il resto son pinzillacchere


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E
> allora?
> Quegli essere inferiori che sghignazzano delle suppuste corna altrui lo fanno per non guardarsi allo specchio un po' piu' su del cranio.....che ti frega?
> Le cose importanti a cui devi pensare sono tuo figlio e la tua salute.
> Il resto son pinzillacchere


Non aspiro a diventare la nuova cornuta della città..salvaguardo me e mio figlio anche in questo modo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Comunque io non vi capisco.
Prima li amate
ve li sposate
fate tutto per loro

ma in fondo si evince che li disprezzate
considerandoli dei bamboccioni da viziare, da accudire, da curare

e giù botte quando loro fan cagate...

E non vi accorgete, mai voi tradite, che quando qui dentro denigrate i vostri mariti, facendoli passare per delle macchiette di invornimento....fate sorgere quell'interrogativo...

Ma se voi eravate le super fighe che tiravano la carretta del matrimonio

perchè vi siete tirate in casa sti sfigati?

A che pro
signore mie?

Anche voi allora dovete dire...in coro...

Siamo state delle stupide e ingenue
ad allevarci le serpi in seno 

No?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque io non vi capisco.
> Prima li amate
> ve li sposate
> fate tutto per loro
> ...



perchè la botta è fresca, credo
poi dovrebbe subentrare il riconoscimento, o meglio la ri-consapevolezza, di ciò che c'è di apprezzabile nel partner
altrimenti non ci si spiega come mai da menti così acute sia scaturito un errore così macroscopico


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè la botta è fresca, credo
> poi dovrebbe subentrare il riconoscimento, o meglio la ri-consapevolezza, di ciò che c'è di apprezzabile nel partner
> altrimenti non ci si spiega come mai da menti così acute sia scaturito un errore così macroscopico


E allora casso
come fa ad essere saggio

prendere impegni per la vita

solo sull'orda dei sentimenti?

A conti fatti
è da cretini o peggio da supponenti superbi

ah l'hubris data dagli dei alle anime prave...

Tu sei free
e io ti benedico
perchè hai saputo

mantenere la tua libertà
scansando una schiavitù...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque io non vi capisco.
> Prima li amate
> ve li sposate
> fate tutto per loro
> ...


Certo che sì,ammetto tutte le mie colpe...ma perchè andare a richiedere i documenti PER IL MATRIMONIO ad Agosto se a Giugno s'è innamorato di quella?Ma potevo immaginare una cosa del genere?


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E allora casso
> come fa ad essere saggio
> 
> prendere impegni per la vita
> ...


perchè, sulla base di un sacco di cose, si pensa di poter andare d'accordo, ad es.
però, dato che lo scopriremo solo vivendo, mica è detto
almeno a me è andata così!


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè la botta è fresca, credo
> poi dovrebbe subentrare il riconoscimento, o meglio la ri-consapevolezza, di ciò che c'è di apprezzabile nel partner
> altrimenti non ci si spiega come mai da menti così acute sia scaturito un errore così macroscopico


La botta anche se sono passati 5 mesi dalla prima confessione rimane fresca perchè continua a cambiare versione..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Certo che sì,ammetto tutte le mie colpe...ma perchè andare a richiedere i documenti PER IL MATRIMONIO ad Agosto se a Giugno s'è innamorato di quella?Ma potevo immaginare una cosa del genere?


Vuoi un perchè?
Credi forse che un uomo non possa ragionare così?
Ok ho sta scuffia per questa, 
ma quella che io vedo adatta al matrimonio con me è questa altra eh?

Vuoi un altro perchè maschile?
Ok so fora di testa
ma adesso mi sposo 
vediamo se così mi passa...
Magari sta qua
visto che mi sposo

mi molla no?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi un perchè?
> Credi forse che un uomo non possa ragionare così?
> Ok ho sta scuffia per questa,
> ma quella che io vedo adatta al matrimonio con me è questa altra eh?
> ...


Considerando il fatto che anche lei è sposata può aver pensato se mi sposo anch'io magari ME LA MOLLA!!Adesso siamo pari!" Che ne pensi eh??Possiamo pensare a qualunque cosa!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque io non vi capisco.
> Prima li amate
> ve li sposate
> fate tutto per loro
> ...



quoto.
Tra l'altro Goretta Camomilla ha una storia, a parte i figli che non ho ho, molto simile alla mia.
Compagno di 10 anni più giovane, innamoramento per la collega d'ufficio con cui lavora fianco a fianco, la recriminazione di averlo fatto sentire inadeguato, l'innamoramento per l'altra che lo ha fatto sentire uomo.

Mumble mumble...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè la botta è fresca, credo
> poi dovrebbe subentrare il riconoscimento, o meglio la ri-consapevolezza, di ciò che c'è di apprezzabile nel partner
> altrimenti non ci si spiega come mai da menti così acute sia scaturito un errore così macroscopico



la botta ho letto essere da dicembre.
Sono passati 5 mesi.
E non ne sono arrivati ancora a capo.
Questi fanno finta di parlare.
Lui ha "paura" di lei.
Esattamente come Mattia aveva "paura" di me.

Ma io mi sono messa in ascolto, camomilla non lo fa.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Certo che sì,ammetto tutte le mie colpe...ma perchè andare a richiedere i documenti PER IL MATRIMONIO ad Agosto se a Giugno s'è innamorato di quella?Ma potevo immaginare una cosa del genere?


Perchè tu eri ancora nel suo cuore.
Perchè dentro il suo casino emotivo tu eri quella che voleva.
Magari indeciso. Magari con la cotta per l'altra.
Ma tu eri. Quella. Che. Voleva.
Hai scritto che per stare con te ha sfidato il mondo dimostrando di essere qualcuno capace di amare e portare avanti le sue decisioni.
Se ha richiesto i documenti del matrimonio era quello che il suo cuore gli suggeriva.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La botta anche se sono passati 5 mesi dalla prima confessione rimane fresca perchè continua a cambiare versione..


E continuerà a farlo.
Quando qualcuno mente in questa situazione è perchè sa già a priori che l'altro non capirà.
E si tenta di limitare i danni per non perdere la persona che ami.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe,

in effetti la tua lettura ci sta.
Ma come interpreti che lui la stuzzichi parlando dell'altra, tirando fuori l'argomento quando invece le cose vanno bene? Quasi vantandosene?
A me questa "aggressività" non piace per nulla.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tebe,
> 
> in effetti la tua lettura ci sta.
> Ma come interpreti che lui la stuzzichi parlando dell'altra, tirando fuori l'argomento quando invece le cose vanno bene? Quasi vantandosene?
> A me questa "aggressività" non piace per nulla.


Dovete sempre avere in mente che questo è un uomo con 10 anni in meno.
Che si sente e si sentirà sempre "inadeguato".
Per forza di cose lo si è con una compagna più grande.
Io lo so.
E' questo che ha fatto innamorare dell'altra Mattia.
Io ero colei che portava avanti la coppia, perchè avevo esperienza, perchè ero già strutturata, per un sacco di cose.
Non mi sono accorta negli anni che lo soffocavo. Che non lo lasciavo crescere. Che per lui era un problema che gli altri capissero al volo che ero  "il capo"
E questo lo faceva sentire un coglione. Un mezzo uomo.

L'altra lo aveva fatto sentire uomo e non un coglione.
Camomilla ha scritto che lui si è lamentato di essere stato trattato da "meno".
Lei non lo ha fatto con dolo, come non lo facevo io con Mattia, ma di fatto questo è.

Io vedo il suo stuzzicare Camomilla con l'altra, l'unica arma che lui ha per dirle
_Vedi? Tu mi hai trattato sempre come un coglione, ma invece un altra donna.._.

camomilla può scrivere quello che vuole, che non è vero e tutto il circo ma è quello che lui sente.
O si mette in ascolto o questa coppia scoppia.
Lei è più grande.
Tocca a lei.


E scusate, ma io nello stupido comportamento di lui vedo solo un amore che non riesce a dimostrare nella maniera giusta.
E lei fa di tutto per non aiutarlo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dovere sempre avere in mente che questo è un uomo con 10 anni in meno.
> Che si sente e si sentirà sempre "inadeguato".
> Per forza di cose lo si è con una compagna più grande.
> Io lo so.
> ...


ma è un rapporto o una punizione a vita?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un rapporto o una punizione a vita?


è un rapporto.
non la vedo una punizione a vita.
ma soprattutto è una valutazione di un certo tipo di coppia che si accetta da subito.
tu non l'avresti accettata certo, ma non avresti scelto nemmeno un uomo più giovane.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un rapporto o una punizione a vita?


tra l'altro nerettare solo la mia conclusione senza minimanete avere dimostrato di avere capito o almeno letto ciò che ha portato al neretto è un pò stiracchiato non credi?


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è un rapporto.
> non la vedo una punizione a vita.
> ma soprattutto è una valutazione di un certo tipo di coppia che si accetta da subito.
> tu non l'avresti accettata certo, ma non *avresti scelto nemmeno un uomo più giovane*.


vero


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dovere sempre avere in mente che questo è un uomo con 10 anni in meno.
> Che si sente e si sentirà sempre "inadeguato".
> Per forza di cose lo si è con una compagna più grande.
> Io lo so.
> ...



quoto...
ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che la differenza di età influisca...
Secondo me è proprio carattere di uno e dell'altro..
C'e spesso chi pensa di essere la trave portante e per questo tenta di "soffocare " l'altro...
finché l'altro non vede che al di fuori
c'e qualcuno che non lo/la tratta come un incapace di intendere e di volere...
e non c'entrano gli anni...questo per me eh!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero


per questo non puoi sapere le dinamiche di certe coppie.
Che sono coppie rare sul lungo periodo e l'onere della crescita è della persona più grande.
Ovvero quella più matura. O che dovrebbe esserlo.

Io non ho mai sentito la mia coppia e il crescere insieme come una punizione.
Se non quando Mattia si è innamorato dell'altra.

Ma dopo è stato meglio.
Ribadisco che benedico quel tradimento perchè ha dato nuove dinamiche a me e Mattia.
Al lato pratico sono sempre io che tiro avanti la carretta ma ora Mattia ha grandi spazi e non si sente più inferiore.
Non si sente più minacciato da me.
Siamo una squadra.
Questo è stato il risultato del tradimento. E di come l'abbiamo gestito dopo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto...
> ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che la differenza di età influisca...
> Secondo me è proprio carattere di uno e dell'altro..
> C'e spesso chi pensa di essere la trave portante e per questo tenta di "soffocare " l'altro...
> ...


Fidati Luna.
10 anni, quando lei è più "vecchia" contano eccome.
Non puoi ragionare come faresti per una coppia normale.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fidati Luna.
> 10 anni, quando lei è più "vecchia" contano eccome.
> Non puoi ragionare come faresti per una coppia normale.



Siete una coppia anormale :mrgreen:


Super


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *per questo non puoi sapere le dinamiche di certe coppie.*
> Che sono coppie rare sul lungo periodo e l'onere della crescita è della persona più grande.
> Ovvero quella più matura. O che dovrebbe esserlo.
> 
> ...


e chissà quante altre cose , come tutti.
che facciamo allora? ci esprimiamo solo ed esclusivamente su materie certificamente vissute e provate?
non mi pare


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siete una coppia anormale :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Super


Macchè super.
Mica lo amo mattia.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Maggio 2013)

Senza scherzi.

Leggendo Camomilla, ho proiettato all'istante mio marito sul suo, e ho commentato di conseguenza.
Tebe ha letto altre cose.

E Camomilla farebbe benissimo a leggere entrambe e a riflettere su entrambe. No, non solo entrambe, su tutte le cose che sono state commentate.

Perchè nessuno conosce come è, in realtà, la sua coppia. Ognuno può fornire un angolo di lettura importante, se lei vuole migliorare le cose.

Alla fine, nessuno, qua dentro, viene davvero convinto di qualcosa. Nessuno la pensa in un modo, e poi qualcuno lo convince del contrario.
Piuttosto, qua si ritrovano decine di voci diverse, e chi legge, alla fine, forse, trova quella  che risuona meglio. Meglio nel senso più vera, non meglio nel senso più comoda (oddio, anche, ma se uno sceglie quella comodità, peggio epr lui/lei).

Spero che Camomilla rilegga bene tutto, senza chiudere porte. Alla fine, la sua strada la troverà.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chissà quante altre cose , come tutti.
> che facciamo allora? ci esprimiamo solo ed esclusivamente su materie certificamente vissute e provate?
> non mi pare


Ma no, non intendevo quello.
Certo che si può esprimere ma hai quotato solo una frase senza sforzarti di capire il resto, decidendo che non era un rapporto ma più una punizione.
Sei tu che chiudi il dialogo, mica io.


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Macchè super.
> Mica lo amo mattia.
> :mrgreen:


non lo ami????
ma, ma allora...
lo adori, vero?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non lo ami????
> ma, ma allora...
> lo adori, vero?



no, nemmeno. Lo schifo proprio.

Un compagno un pesantume.
Ma da come ne parlo non ve ne siete accorti che il mio è un amore falso? 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, nemmeno. Lo schifo proprio.
> 
> Un compagno un pesantume.
> Ma da come ne parlo non ve ne siete accorti che il mio è un amore falso?
> ...


mai giuro!
ti ho sempre creduto.
ma io sono estremamente ingenuo.


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fidati Luna.
> 10 anni, quando lei è più "vecchia" contano eccome.
> Non puoi ragionare come faresti per una coppia normale.



boh, io la penso come Luna, dipende più che altro dal carattere
ad es., seppur più giovane, io ho fatto da "socio occulto", vale a dire ero la persona affidabile che dava consigli, richiesti ci tengo a sottolineare:mrgreen:, anche su questioni non inerenti strettamente alla coppia, ma al lavoro o alla vita sociale o a progetti personali
socio occulto perchè dietro ad alcune decisioni individuali c'era un "lavoro" di coppia


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, io la penso come Luna, *dipende più che altro dal carattere*
> ad es., seppur più giovane, io ho fatto da "socio occulto", vale a dire ero la persona affidabile che dava consigli, richiesti ci tengo a sottolineare:mrgreen:, anche su questioni non inerenti strettamente alla coppia, ma al lavoro o alla vita sociale o a progetti personali
> socio occulto perchè dietro ad alcune decisioni individuali c'era un "lavoro" di coppia


stavo infatti riflettendo che ho sbagliato ad escludere che avrei mai scelto un uomopiù giovane...dipende.
ci sono uomini che arrivano ad una certa età immaturi e viceversa


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stavo infatti riflettendo che ho sbagliato ad escludere che avrei mai scelto un uomopiù giovane...dipende.
> ci sono uomini che arrivano ad una certa età immaturi e viceversa



vero
ad es. certi concetti li ho ben chiari sin da ragazzina, altri nemmeno adesso:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

non mi piacciono gli uomini deboli, fragili, insicuri che non saprebbero tenermi testa .a quel punto diventerei infedele, effettivamente 
ecco...la fedeltà è una celta adeguata ,in fondo:singleeye:


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Dovete sempre avere in mente che questo è un uomo con 10 anni in meno*.
> Che si sente e si sentirà sempre "inadeguato".
> Per forza di cose lo si è con una compagna più grande.
> Io lo so.
> ...



Povero figlio. A 37 anni avrebbe dovuto sposarsi da poco o addirittura dovrebbe essere, al limite, in procinto di farlo.
Invece si è impelagato sull'onda dell'istinto proprio per dimostrare chissà cosa.

Ora paga lo scotto di scelte avventate e fatte per dimostrare di valere, ma si rende conto che la sua vita segue un filo logico piuttosto anomalo. E basta poco per farlo sentire uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Ma è semplice no?
Non voi avete scelto me, ma io ho scelto voi no?

Voglio dire
Potete scegliere quello che ha dieci anni meno di voi finchè vi pare, ma dall'altra parte ci deve essere uno attratto dalla donna più vecchia di lui no?

Non è forse la coppia il regno della reciprocità?


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi piacciono gli uomini deboli, fragili, insicuri che non saprebbero tenermi testa .a quel punto diventerei infedele, effettivamente
> ecco...la fedeltà è una celta adeguata ,in fondo:singleeye:


Capirai. A volte si tratta anche di persone estremamente sensibili. Il problema e che nella controparte suscitano il contrario del timore. Cosi addio reverenza e vai di legnate. Bisognerebbe avere più controllo anche in queste situazioni, pur ammettendo che è difficile. Ma è un difetto umano, spesso il rispetto va incusso.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è semplice no?
> Non voi avete scelto me, ma io ho scelto voi no?
> 
> Voglio dire
> ...


sì...ma ti pare questo il punto o piuttosto avere a che fare con una persona a strascico?
la mamma io la faccio con  un figlio , non con l'uomo che mi deve stare accanto


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, io la penso come Luna, dipende più che altro dal carattere
> ad es., seppur più giovane, io ho fatto da "socio occulto", vale a dire ero la persona affidabile che dava consigli, richiesti ci tengo a sottolineare:mrgreen:, anche su questioni non inerenti strettamente alla coppia, ma al lavoro o alla vita sociale o a progetti personali
> socio occulto perchè dietro ad alcune decisioni individuali c'era un "lavoro" di coppia


la pensate così perchè probabilmente non avete mai vissuto una storia importante con un uomo di 10 anni più giovane.
Non una storia di due o tre anni.
Una storia dove lui ha tipo 24 anni e tu 34.
Dove comprate casa. Andate a vivere insieme e passano gli anni.
Dove si cresce in maniera diversa perchè le esperienze sono diverse.
La mentalità è diversa.
Voi a 24 anni eravate uguali a oggi?

Infatti certe storie non sono la regola e questo è uno dei motivi.
Se lui ne avesse 54 e tu  64 è ancora diverso. Ma ci sarebbe meno "scalino".
Conoscete coppie del genere?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mai giuro!
> ti ho sempre creduto.
> ma io sono estremamente ingenuo.


no, sono io che mento bene:mrgreen:

comunque ribadisco.
Io. Non amo. Mattia.
Anzi. Per nulla.
Non so perchè ci sto ancora insieme.
Tra l'altro mi ha buttato via la crosta di parmigiano che tenevo e mordicchiavo random.

Ora lo cartello come un cuoio.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Povero figlio. A 37 anni avrebbe dovuto sposarsi da poco o addirittura dovrebbe essere, al limite, in procinto di farlo.
> Invece si è impelagato sull'onda dell'istinto proprio per dimostrare chissà cosa.
> 
> Ora paga lo scotto di scelte avventate e fatte per dimostrare di valere, ma si rende conto che la sua vita segue un filo logico piuttosto anomalo. E basta poco per farlo sentire uomo.



No Jon.
Non devo guardare la fine del percorso. Ma l'ìinizio.
E lui non aveva 37 anni. 
La cotta che lui si è preso adesso fa parte delle differenze che sono nate all'inizio.
Oggi è solo una conseguenza.
Come lo è stato il tradimento di Mattia.
Vedere oggi l'uomo che è e l'età che ha, non ha senso.
Bisogna vedere tutto il percorso fatto. E cosa ha portato al "tradimento"


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì...ma ti pare questo il punto o piuttosto avere a che fare con una persona a strascico?
> *la mamma io la faccio con  un figlio , non con l'uomo che mi deve stare accanto*



vero.
Ma non è nemmeno in questo termini.
Io non ho mai trattato Mattia da figlio. Non so se Camomilla lo abbia fatto con il suo uomo.
Ma sei fuori strada.
Nessuna, a meno che non abbia la sindrome della baby sitter, sceglie un uomo come surrogato di un figlio.
Che idee bizzarre che hai


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì...ma ti pare questo il punto o piuttosto avere a che fare con una persona a strascico?
> la mamma io la faccio con  un figlio , non con l'uomo che mi deve stare accanto


Ma sei realmente convinta suppongo
che donna vecchia uomo giovane
sia madre e figlio?

Come ti fermi alla superficialità delle cose
pur di riuscire a comprenderle
a tuo modo...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei realmente convinta suppongo
> *che donna vecchia uomo giovane
> sia madre e figlio?
> *
> ...






paura fifissima.
Ommadonna.
Sembro la mamma di Mattia?

Ecco. Ora mi faccio le paturnie.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura fifissima.
> Ommadonna.
> Sembro la mamma di Mattia?
> 
> Ecco. Ora mi faccio le paturnie.


Beh Minerva pensa così
e pensa che al mattino il napulè ti porti la colazione cantando a sguqrciagola Mammmma tu sei tutto per meeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( ma l'invidia è na brutta bestia, sovente si nasconde con cortesia):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Jon.
> Non devo guardare la fine del percorso. Ma l'ìinizio.
> E lui non aveva 37 anni.
> La cotta che lui si è preso adesso fa parte delle differenze che sono nate all'inizio.
> ...


No Tebe, parlavo del marito di Camomilla. E' lui che ha 37 anni. Si è infilato in un casino. I genitori hanno ostacolato quel matrimonio strenuamente a quanto pare. Ma hai voglia a tentare di persuadere un figlio nel tentativo di fermarlo nei suoi intenti.

Specie quando, come genitori, non si è stati capaci (o non si è potuto per eventuali limiti) di fornire il proprio figlio degli strumenti necessari e degli esempi per valutare la propria vita. Tanto che alla fine, per quel matrimonio, sono entarti in conflitto e lui ha mantenuto e difeso i suoi intenti.

Per Camomilla, pur sbagliando, ha fatto molto. Però uno che agisce cosi alla fine non è un caso se si ritrova nei guai.
Povero figlio.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Minerva pensa così
> e pensa che al mattino il napulè ti porti la colazione cantando a sguqrciagola Mammmma tu sei tutto per meeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ( ma l'invidia è na brutta bestia, sovente si nasconde con cortesia):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Oddio.
Mi sono vista!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Comunque io e mattia facciamo questo effetto. Almeno ho sempre pensato






Ma forse è questo...mumble mumble. qui si che sembrano madre e figlio.


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No Tebe, parlavo del marito di Camomilla. E' lui che ha 37 anni. Si è infilato in un casino. I genitori hanno ostacolato quel matrimonio strenuamente a quanto pare. Ma hai voglia a tentare di persuadere un figlio nel tentativo di fermarlo nei suoi intenti.
> 
> Specie quando, come genitori, non si è stati capaci (o non si è potuto per eventuali limiti) di fornire il proprio figlio degli strumenti necessari e degli esempi per valutare la propria vita. Tanto che alla fine, per quel matrimonio, sono entarti in conflitto e lui ha mantenuto e difeso i suoi intenti.
> 
> ...



temo di non aver capito...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Oddio.
> Mi sono vista!
> 
> ...


e scusa se è poco...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No Tebe, parlavo del marito di Camomilla. E' lui che ha 37 anni. Si è infilato in un casino. I genitori hanno ostacolato quel matrimonio strenuamente a quanto pare. Ma hai voglia a tentare di persuadere un figlio nel tentativo di fermarlo nei suoi intenti.
> 
> Specie quando, come genitori, non si è stati capaci (o non si è potuto per eventuali limiti) di fornire il proprio figlio degli strumenti necessari e degli esempi per valutare la propria vita. Tanto che alla fine, per quel matrimonio, sono entarti in conflitto e lui ha mantenuto e difeso i suoi intenti.
> 
> ...


Non la penso così.
Ma forse perchè il fatto che lui abbia 10 anni in meno di lei mi fa totalmente cambiare prospettiva di "giudizio".
E anche il fatto che lui le abbia detto di sentirsi inadeguato.
Un conto è dirlo alla tua donna più grande, che ti senti inadeguato.
Un conto è dire la stessa cosa alla tua compagna più giovane.

Hanno due valenze diverse.
Due matrici di disagio diverse. Secondo me.
Sono uomini che volente o nolente sentono la competizione con la donna che amano. Perchè sanno che per forza di cose ha più esperienza.
E svalvolano.

Non so davvero come spiegarmi meglio. E' difficile trasportare la complessità di questi rapporti se non si sono vissuti.

Vedo molto di Mattia prima del tradimento nel marito di camomilla.
Forse sbaglio non so.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito...



Non mi pare stia messo bene il ragazzo. Secondo me qualche pesante rimorso sulle sue scelte comincia ad averlo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi pare stia messo bene il ragazzo. Secondo me qualche pesante rimorso sulle sue scelte comincia ad averlo.


secondo me è il contrario invece.


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi pare stia messo bene il ragazzo. Secondo me qualche pesante rimorso sulle sue scelte comincia ad averlo.



vabbè ma mica è nei guai, no?
almeno, per me i guai sono cosa grave
qui parliamo di uno che si è sposato chi ha voluto e ci ha fatto pure un figlio, ora ha visto una tipa e vacilla
non credo che stia pensando di avere sbagliato tutto ed essere nei guai


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vero.
> Ma non è nemmeno in questo termini.
> Io non ho mai trattato Mattia da figlio. Non so se Camomilla lo abbia fatto con il suo uomo.
> Ma sei fuori strada.
> ...


non c'entra nulla.parlavo di fare la madre ad uno che non è in grado di gestirsi la vita senza guida


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'entra nulla.parlavo di fare la madre ad uno che non è in grado di gestirsi la vita senza guida


intendevo anche io la stessa cosa.
Non surrogato in quanto mancanza di un figlio.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me è il contrario invece.





free ha detto:


> vabbè ma mica è nei guai, no?
> almeno, per me i guai sono cosa grave
> qui parliamo di uno che si è sposato chi ha voluto e ci ha fatto pure un figlio, ora ha visto una tipa e vacilla
> non credo che stia pensando di avere sbagliato tutto ed essere nei guai


Si ma questo ragazzo va condannato, dobbiamo scegliere di che morte deve morire. Non per le sue azioni. ma per Camomilla che ne ha perso stima e fiducia e che sarebbe pronta ad accusarlo qualora avesse certezze concrete sui suoi sentimenti in generale.

Mi dispiace, ma ritengo che il libero arbitrio concesso al "ragazzo" nelle sue scelte sia mal riposto. Secondo me il soggetto non ha capacità di intendere. Quindi, vacilla? Che facciamo, lo recuperiamo?

Se si, allora Camomilla sappia che denigrarlo è la tattica peggiore. Se è certa che tra i due ci sia ormai la dovuta distanza, deve evitare di metterlo in difficoltà e prendere per buoni quei quattro particolari che gli propina. Può anche esserci andato a letto, non cambia molto. Anzi spererei che l'abbia fatto, almeno da insicuro qual'è avrebbe qualche certezza in più. Il ragazzo va riportato in carreggiata in altro modo, e Camomilla ora farà la crocerossina. Lei lo conosce bene e lei se lo lavora.

Se no, allora Camomilla si fa carico di prendere le dovute decisioni per entrambi e lo rispedisce al mittente. Che ne è l'artefice.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma questo ragazzo va condannato, dobbiamo scegliere di che morte deve morire. Non per le sue azioni. ma per Camomilla che ne ha perso stima e fiducia e che sarebbe pronta ad accusarlo qualora avesse certezze concrete sui suoi sentimenti in generale.
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma ritengo che il libero arbitrio concesso al "ragazzo" nelle sue scelte sia mal riposto. Secondo me il soggetto non ha capacità di intendere. Quindi, vacilla? Che facciamo, lo recuperiamo?
> 
> ...


che poi il ragazzo è anche padre ed è su questo ruolo che nutro le perplessità più grandi.perché una donna può anche scegliere di trascinare il carretto per due ...ma un figlio avrebbe diritto ad un padre più adulto di lui


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'entra nulla.parlavo di fare la madre ad uno che non è in grado di gestirsi la vita senza guida


Esatto, ti avevo capito perfettamente. Punto cruciale. Quindi sbaglio quando dico che Camo deve fare la crocerossina?
Sbaglio se dico che ora dire che lui ha avuto libero arbitrio, e responsabilità annesse, sulle sue scelte rischia di essere un tantinello ipocrita. 

Ma questo ragazzo com'era prima? Quando imperterrito difendeva e "voleva" mantenere fede alle proprie scelte?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi il ragazzo è anche padre ed è su questo ruolo che nutro le perplessità più grandi.perché una donna può anche scegliere di trascinare il carretto per due ...ma un figlio avrebbe diritto ad un padre più adulto di lui


un cattivo compagno non ne fa un cattivo padre.
Può immaturo sentimentalmente mna non per questo anche immaturo come padre. 
Che poi che vuol dire?
Non gli da affetto?
Non lo caga?
E' un padre assente?


Camomilla, sinceramente, che padre è?


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi il ragazzo è anche padre ed è su questo ruolo che nutro le perplessità più grandi.perché una donna può anche scegliere di trascinare il carretto per due ...ma un figlio avrebbe diritto ad un padre più adulto di lui


Certo.
Minerva, quel "ragazzo" ha 37 anni. E' troppo giovane, il che non lo esime dalle sue responsabilità, ma se il suo grado di consapevolezze è questo lo si può incolpare fino ad un certo punto. Figuriamoci poi fare leva sul suo libero arbitrio.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *un cattivo compagno non ne fa un cattivo padre*.
> Può immaturo sentimentalmente mna non per questo anche immaturo come padre.
> Che poi che vuol dire?
> Non gli da affetto?
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo. Ma attenzione, perchè un cattivo compagno rischia di diventare un padre troppo distratto. Comunque le tue osservazioni sono giustissime.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *un cattivo compagno non ne fa un cattivo padre.*
> Può immaturo sentimentalmente mna non per questo anche immaturo come padre.
> Che poi che vuol dire?
> Non gli da affetto?
> ...


tradimento a parte stiamo parlando di instabilità emotiva, immaturità, debolezza.
si va ben oltre il discorso del tradimento, non so più come scriverlo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

andiamo bene, se a 37 anni si è troppo giovani per fare i padri :unhappy: 





JON ha detto:


> Certo.
> Minerva, quel "ragazzo" ha 37 anni.* E' troppo giovane,* il che non lo esime dalle sue responsabilità, ma se il suo grado di consapevolezze è questo lo si può incolpare fino ad un certo punto. Figuriamoci poi fare leva sul suo libero arbitrio.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> andiamo bene, se a 37 anni si è troppo giovani per fare i padri :unhappy:


Ma vedi, proprio per confermare la sua natura, nello specifico lo è eccome troppo giovane. O vogliamo dire immaturo? Debole? Quello che è insomma.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, proprio per confermare la sua natura, nello specifico lo è eccome troppo giovane. O vogliamo dire immaturo? Debole? Quello che è insomma.



Ciao,

comunque, prendere l'età come affermazione, 
che si è troppo giovani ... è sbagliato.

Sono le sue caratteristiche ... 

sienne


----------



## Eretteo (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> andiamo bene, se a 37 anni si è troppo giovani per fare i padri :unhappy:


Roba da ridere.....mesi fa c'era da 'ste parti una che a 25 anni faceva la vacca di qua e di la',ed ero sotto assedio perche' per me era una troietta,parecchie coetanee della quale hanno un figlio in prima elementare,e per altri utenti era una *bambina*....


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> comunque, prendere l'età come affermazione,
> che si è troppo giovani ... è sbagliato.
> ...



Ciao,

certo. Le sue capacità di intendere e volere sono limitate? Prendiamolo a legnate. Oppure mettiamolo in cura. Oppure...a casa da mamma, quella vera.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo. Le sue capacità di intendere e volere sono limitate? Prendiamolo a legnate. Oppure mettiamolo in cura. Oppure...a casa da mamma, quella vera.


Ciao,

questo non lo ho detto!

ho solo detto, di non prendere l'età, come punto di riferimento, per un comportamento. 

che poi ... età o caratteristiche ... in effetti, nel concreto, cosa cambia? 

Era solo ... che l'età non centra ... 

sienne


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> questo non lo ho detto!
> 
> ...


Nulla infatti, sempre di qualcosa di acerbo stiamo parlando.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Nulla infatti, sempre di qualcosa di acerbo stiamo parlando.



Ciao,

ecco, grazie ... solo questo.

sienne


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ecco, grazie ... solo questo.
> 
> sienne


Sienne, qui la cosa è complicata. Stiamo parlando di un uomo di 25 anni. L'età in cui ha avuto un figlio.

Ma a questo "ragazzo" carta bianca sulle scelte compiute chi gliel'ha data?

Ahh giusto, ha avuto tutto il tempo di cui necessitava, nonchè libero arbitrio.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ecco, grazie ... solo questo.
> 
> sienne


A proposito, spesso i mie toni sembrano "invasivi", ma non lo sono affatto. Si parla eh, quindi non ringraziarmi.

Ciao.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> un cattivo compagno non ne fa un cattivo padre.
> Può immaturo sentimentalmente mna non per questo anche immaturo come padre.
> Che poi che vuol dire?
> Non gli da affetto?
> ...


parto da qui Tebe (ne avremmo di cose su cui discutere io e te  ),stò leggendo tutti i commenti ma rispondo subito a questo..Lui,per il momento non mi va di citarne il nome (non apprezzerebbe),non è stato solo un ottimo padre per nostro figlio...ma ha cresciuto anche una bimba che allora aveva 3 anni ora 19,mia figlia,nata dal mio precedente matrimonio (Goretta proprio no,Corretta sì però) perchè il papà era assente,l'ho visto fare cose per lei che neanche mio padre ha fatto per me..Ho sempre avuto una mega-stima per lui..i genitori non hanno mai apprezzato i suoi sforzi,sono andati dall'avvocato dicendo che avevo loro PLAGIATO il figlio (22 anni aveva allora),gli hanno reso la vita un inferno da 16 anni a questa parte..3 anni fa hanno fatto in modo di farci sfrattare dall'alloggio che affittavamo pensando che il figlio sarebbe tornato da loro con il nipote.Invece abbiamo traslocato insieme...ha capito che con i suoi genitori non avrebbe più avuto un rapporto gratificante,è stata una mazzata per lui che ha sempre sperato capissero e accettassero me e la nostra storia,prima di allora avevo sempre cercato di fargli capire che era una battaglia persa...non ci credeva e mi accusava a sua volta,quando ha capito io gli sono stata vicino perchè ho capito la sofferenza,l'ho lasciato libero di fare il cazzo che voleva,di uscire e rientrare quando gli pareva,nell'altro alloggio non si poteva tenere il cane che lui ha sempre voluto e l'abbiamo preso...standogli sempre vicino gli ho lasciato smaltire la botta lasciandolo libero di scegliere....lui ha frainteso..ha pensato che lo trascurassi e ha cercato conferme altrove..punto.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sienne, qui la cosa è complicata. Stiamo parlando di un uomo di 25 anni. L'età in cui ha avuto un figlio.
> 
> Ma a questo "ragazzo" carta bianca sulle scelte compiute chi gliel'ha data?
> 
> Ahh giusto, ha avuto tutto il tempo di cui necessitava, nonchè libero arbitrio.


Ciao,

non ho seguito dettagliatamente ... sicuramente, mi mancano alcuni passaggi. 

vedi, ci sono cose, sulle quali non si hanno scelta. 
giusto? no, non sempre ... ma è così. 

si riflette ... che tipo di legame si vuole ... se già altrimenti non ha potuto decidere. 
ma davanti ad una creatura ... scusa, i grilli, te li fai passare ... e di fetta pure! 
nessuno ha chiesto a quella creatura, se volesse venire o se un padre così gli stava bene ... 

quando finisce la ruota del libero arbitrio? 

cose capitano! ed avere una creatura, non è una delle peggiori!

che poi ... lei da sola, mica lo ha fatto ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> A proposito, spesso i mie toni sembrano "invasivi", ma non lo sono affatto. Si parla eh, quindi non ringraziarmi.
> 
> Ciao.


Ciao,

non ti preoccupare ... 
io mi evito di rileggere ... a volte, mi sembra che scrive un militare 
invece ... sono molto "morbida" ...

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

HO RISPOSTO PIU' SU....mi cagate o parlate della mia vita senza sapere tutto?:smile:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> parto da qui Tebe (ne avremmo di cose su cui discutere io e te  ),stò leggendo tutti i commenti ma rispondo subito a questo..Lui,per il momento non mi va di citarne il nome (non apprezzerebbe),non è stato solo un ottimo padre per nostro figlio...ma ha cresciuto anche una bimba che allora aveva 3 anni ora 19,mia figlia,nata dal mio precedente matrimonio (Goretta proprio no,Corretta sì però) perchè il papà era assente,l'ho visto fare cose per lei che neanche mio padre ha fatto per me..Ho sempre avuto una mega-stima per lui..i genitori non hanno mai apprezzato i suoi sforzi,sono andati dall'avvocato dicendo che avevo loro PLAGIATO il figlio (22 anni aveva allora),gli hanno reso la vita un inferno da 16 anni a questa parte..3 anni fa hanno fatto in modo di farci sfrattare dall'alloggio che affittavamo pensando che il figlio sarebbe tornato da loro con il nipote.Invece abbiamo traslocato insieme...ha capito che con i suoi genitori non avrebbe più avuto un rapporto gratificante,è stata una mazzata per lui che ha sempre sperato capissero e accettassero me e la nostra storia,prima di allora avevo sempre cercato di fargli capire che era una battaglia persa...non ci credeva e mi accusava a sua volta,quando ha capito io gli sono stata vicino perchè ho capito la sofferenza,l'ho lasciato libero di fare il cazzo che voleva,di uscire e rientrare quando gli pareva,nell'altro alloggio non si poteva tenere il cane che lui ha sempre voluto e l'abbiamo preso...standogli sempre vicino gli ho lasciato smaltire la botta lasciandolo libero di scegliere....lui ha frainteso..ha pensato che lo trascurassi e ha cercato conferme altrove..punto.


Cavolo...ho trovato il bandolo della matassa!!!!!!:idea:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> HO RISPOSTO PIU' SU....mi cagate o parlate della mia vita senza sapere tutto?:smile:


E quel che è peggio troverai chi vive la tua vita...
Che ne so carcadè...theverde...millepapaverirossi...mariuanadiluita...

Ascolta il nonno qua
ne vedrai delle belle

ma intanto sfogati pure

ma non infierire contro sto pover uomo...

Dai è lei che gli va dietro no?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quel che è peggio troverai chi vive la tua vita...
> Che ne so carcadè...theverde...millepapaverirossi...mariuanadiluita...
> 
> Ascolta il nonno qua
> ...


Gli piacerebbe!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Gli piacerebbe!!!!


Ma mia cara
per aggiustare le cose
ci vuole sempre una versione
acconcia alla bisogna no?

Infatti una volta sgamati
paffete diventiamo fedelissimi...


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> HO RISPOSTO PIU' SU....mi cagate o parlate della mia vita senza sapere tutto?:smile:


Piena considerazione per te. Ma devi capire che sei l'unica campana di una storia alquanto complessa. E poi va detto che sei anche un po' contraddittoria. Di lui ora dai un immagine diversa, capisco però che quella di prima era determinata dalla profonda delusione subita. Personalmente però quando uno mi viene a parlare di qualcun altro so che non posso prendere tutto per oro colato. Con tutto che ti si può riconoscere la piena buona fede. In fondo sei semplicemente una donna tradita, e lui forse non è un coglione.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Boh io non sono convinta che sta cosa dell'età conti molto. I rapporti non sono mai costantemente simmetrici, magari lo sono per periodi abbastanza lunghi; poi ci sono fasi in cui uno dei due ha un ruolo più trainante e genitoriale e altre in cui tocca all'altro, indipendentemente dall'età. Quando c'è un tradimento, prima durante e dopo, è il traditore che fa assumere al tradito il ruolo di genitore da ingannare e poi (se vuole restare nel rapporto) di genitore che perdona e guida la ricomposizione. Questo accade qualsiasi età abbiano i componenti della coppia. E in effetti non mi sembra che le interpretazioni di Nausicaa e Tebe siano tanto diverse se non nella prospettiva sfavorevole e favorevole.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io non sono convinta che sta cosa dell'età conti molto. I rapporti non sono mai costantemente simmetrici, magari lo sono per periodi abbastanza lunghi; poi ci sono fasi in cui uno dei due ha un ruolo più trainante e genitoriale e altre in cui tocca all'altro, indipendentemente dall'età. Quando c'è un tradimento, prima durante e dopo, è il traditore che fa assumere al tradito il ruolo di genitore da ingannare e poi (se vuole restare nel rapporto) di genitore che perdona e guida la ricomposizione. Questo accade qualsiasi età abbiano i componenti della coppia. E in effetti non mi sembra che le interpretazioni di Nausicaa e Tebe siano tanto diverse se non nella prospettiva sfavorevole e favorevole.


Conta l'età..credimi,sono sempre storie difficili quelle in cui lui è più giovane...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> parto da qui Tebe (ne avremmo di cose su cui discutere io e te  ),stò leggendo tutti i commenti ma rispondo subito a questo..Lui,per il momento non mi va di citarne il nome (non apprezzerebbe),non è stato solo un ottimo padre per nostro figlio...ma ha cresciuto anche una bimba che allora aveva 3 anni ora 19,mia figlia,nata dal mio precedente matrimonio (Goretta proprio no,Corretta sì però) perchè il papà era assente,l'ho visto fare cose per lei che neanche mio padre ha fatto per me..Ho sempre avuto una mega-stima per lui..i genitori non hanno mai apprezzato i suoi sforzi,sono andati dall'avvocato dicendo che avevo loro PLAGIATO il figlio (22 anni aveva allora),gli hanno reso la vita un inferno da 16 anni a questa parte..3 anni fa hanno fatto in modo di farci sfrattare dall'alloggio che affittavamo pensando che il figlio sarebbe tornato da loro con il nipote.Invece abbiamo traslocato insieme...ha capito che con i suoi genitori non avrebbe più avuto un rapporto gratificante,è stata una mazzata per lui che ha sempre sperato capissero e accettassero me e la nostra storia,prima di allora avevo sempre cercato di fargli capire che era una battaglia persa...non ci credeva e mi accusava a sua volta,quando ha capito io gli sono stata vicino perchè ho capito la sofferenza,l'ho lasciato libero di fare il cazzo che voleva,di uscire e rientrare quando gli pareva,nell'altro alloggio non si poteva tenere il cane che lui ha sempre voluto e l'abbiamo preso...standogli sempre vicino gli ho lasciato smaltire la botta lasciandolo libero di scegliere....lui ha frainteso..ha pensato che lo trascurassi e ha cercato conferme altrove..punto.



Ieri leggevo sai... ho contato circa cinque pagine dove tu non scrivevi, mi dicevo minchia.... 

Ora hai scritto qualcosa e stavolta il marito assume quel ruolo in parte responsabile di padre e marito.

Aspetto di leggere altre cinque-sei-sette pagine che parleranno di chi e di cosa?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ieri leggevo sai... ho contato circa cinque pagine dove tu non scrivevi, mi dicevo minchia....
> 
> Ora hai scritto qualcosa e stavolta il marito assume quel ruolo in parte responsabile di padre e marito.
> 
> Aspetto di leggere altre cinque-sei-sette pagine che parleranno di chi e di cosa?


Ho semplicemente risposto alla domanda di Tebe "Che padre è?"..


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Conta l'età..credimi,sono sempre storie difficili quelle in cui lui è più giovane...


lo ripeto da pagine.
Nemmeno io credevo che le cose fossero così adorabilmente complicate.
Ma lo sono. SE no coppie come la nostra sarebbero almeno la norma.
E non mi pare proprio lo siano.

E tra l'altro, oltre alle oggettive problematiche di esperienze diverse a confronto, spesso c'è anche lo stigma dei famigliari e della gente.

Insomma. E' diverso. Fidatevi di chi la vive.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente risposto alla domanda di Tebe "Che padre è?"..


è un bel padre quindi. Lo scrivi tu stessa.
Quindi è solo, per ora, un cattivo compagno.
E' un adulto responsabile con i suoi figli, di cui non ha fatto la minima distinzione, mentre con te.

Te lo ripeto. Lo rendi insicuro come uomo. I bimbi invece lo hanno reso sicuro come padre.
Camomilla, se lo ami devi cambiare tu le dinamiche in modo che anche lui abbia gli strumenti per farlo.
Io l'ho fatto. Dopo il tradimento sono cambiata io. E lui è cambiato con me.
Oggi ho un Uomo vicino. Con i suoi difetti e le sue immaturità.
Ma sono rimaste quelle che alla fine mi hanno fatto innamorare di lui.
E dopo 14...hemm...9? no...12...boh...anni nel letto dormiamo ancora abbracciati (io sclero un pò perchè è troppo appiccume per me, ma tant'è...) e non c'è mattino che mi dia un bacio e una strizzata di ossa.

Smettila di fare la comandina e mollagli ogni tanto i pantaloni.
Non dirmi che lo fai perchè non è vero. Non lo fai al limite nella maniera giusta.
Perchè se si sente un coglione e inadeguato tanto da tirare fuori la storia della collega, è messo male come lo era Mattia.
Che si sentiva inferiore.

Oggi non più. (non sempre almeno ma ci ride sù)


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è un bel padre quindi. Lo scrivi tu stessa.
> Quindi è solo, per ora, un cattivo compagno.
> E' un adulto responsabile con i suoi figli, di cui non ha fatto la minima distinzione, mentre con te.
> 
> ...


rispettabilissimo il tuo punto di vista, tebe.
ma a parte il fatto che riguarda la tua coppia , in quella di camomilla ci sono dinamiche diverse e prioritarie, tipo quella di un figlio adolescente.
in questo ambito fare certe prove mette a rischio la sua serenità


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Conta l'età..credimi,sono sempre storie difficili quelle in cui lui è più giovane...


Se lei è più giovane no :nuke::nuke:? Concordo sul fatto che culturalmente sia considerato più anomalo. Io trovo anomale entrambe le situazioni per questione di condivisione di esperienze. Però ho vissuto sulla mia pelle che con un coetaneo non ha funzionato, proverò uno più vecchio e uno più giovane


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo ripeto da pagine.
> Nemmeno io credevo che le cose fossero così adorabilmente complicate.
> Ma lo sono. SE no coppie come la nostra sarebbero almeno la norma.
> E non mi pare proprio lo siano.
> ...


Diverso il contesto. Io intendevo le dinamiche di ruolo che possono crearsi indipendentemente dalle età. Così come può addirittura accadere che figli assumano un ruolo genitoriale con i genitori, anche non anziani.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è un bel padre quindi. Lo scrivi tu stessa.
> Quindi è solo, per ora, un cattivo compagno.
> E' un adulto responsabile con i suoi figli, di cui non ha fatto la minima distinzione, mentre con te.
> 
> ...


Scusami se ne hai parlato mille volte e sei stufa di parlarne ma vuoi fare degli esempi. A me sono venute in mente cose "brutte", per me, tipo il non fare cose che sei in grado di fare per delegargliele per gratificazione sua. Quindi "brutte" nel senso di un po' recitate. Però non so, non capisco, quasi certamente, un piffero.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispettabilissimo il tuo punto di vista, tebe.
> ma a parte il fatto che riguarda la tua coppia , in quella di camomilla ci sono dinamiche diverse e prioritarie, tipo quella di un figlio adolescente.
> in questo ambito fare certe prove mette a rischio la sua serenità


quale parte non ti è chiara del fatto che camomilla ha la responsabilità di tutti, perchè così ha scelto quando ha scelto eoni prima il suo compagno, che è lei che deve traghettare la coppia in un porto sicuro SOPRATTUTTO perchè ci sono problemi più seri di una sola differenza di età e non può certo fare l'adolescente paturniandosi con qualcosa che nemmeno sa per certo ma che è un GRIDO di aiuto di un uomo che non riesce a comunicare con lei?
Le prove che tu vedi e io vedo solo consigli, servono per non mandare tutto a puttane.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quale parte non ti è chiara del fatto che camomilla ha la responsabilità di tutti, perchè così ha scelto quando ha scelto eoni prima il suo compagno, che è lei che deve traghettare la coppia in un porto sicuro SOPRATTUTTO perchè ci sono problemi più seri di una sola differenza di età e non può certo fare l'adolescente paturniandosi con qualcosa che nemmeno sa per certo ma che è un GRIDO di aiuto di un uomo che non riesce a comunicare con lei?
> Le prove che tu vedi e io vedo solo consigli, servono per non mandare tutto a puttane.



non comunica perchè non ci riesce,hai detto bene...la crocerossina non la faccio,si dia una mossa...non potrebbe essere che invece si appoggia perchè sono più grande?prima poteva starmi bene ora non più..


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> non comunica perchè non ci riesce,hai detto bene...la crocerossina non la faccio,si dia una mossa...non potrebbe essere che invece si appoggia perchè sono più grande?prima poteva starmi bene ora non più..


Mah...mah...
Se un uomo non comunica...
Sovente è perchè non ha nulla da dire no?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diverso il contesto.* Io intendevo le dinamiche di ruolo che possono crearsi indipendentemente dalle età. *Così come può addirittura accadere che figli assumano un ruolo genitoriale con i genitori, anche non anziani.


ma questo non è in discussione.
Sto solo tentando di farvi capire che con un gap di età così ampio le dinamiche dei ruoli sono più complesse.
Ed è un dato di fatto.
10 anni  sono una gran differenza. Già tra un uomo di 30 e una donna di 20. Figuriamoci a parti inverse.
Poi con l'avanzare dell'età questa forbice si assottiglia, ma ci vuole un pò.
Oppure si ha la stessa maturità a 20 come a 30?

Ok


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami se ne hai parlato mille volte e sei stufa di parlarne ma vuoi fare degli esempi. A me sono venute in mente cose "brutte", per me, tipo il non fare cose che sei in grado di fare per delegargliele per gratificazione sua. Quindi "brutte" nel senso di un po' recitate. Però non so, non capisco, quasi certamente, un piffero.



Non ho capito cosa vuoi chiedermi.
Esempi sulla maturità che c'è o che non c'è?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> non comunica perchè non ci riesce,hai detto bene...la crocerossina non la faccio,si dia una mossa...non potrebbe essere che invece si appoggia perchè sono più grande?prima poteva starmi bene ora non più..



Se prima poteva starti bene, se tieni a lui, fattelo stare bene ancora un per un pò. Ma cambiando atteggiamento.
Se non ci riesce sei tu che devi aiutarlo, non certamente la collega.
Si dia una mossa? E come? Non sa nemmeno da che parte è girato emotivamente SOLO con te, non credi che in nome di quell'amore così contrastato la vostra coppia con tutti gli annessi meriti di più di un semplice si dia una mossa?

Forse per te non ne vale più la pena. Posso capirlo. A volte sono rapporti stancanti, ma io dopo il tradimento, e dopo averci pensato un pò, perchè non è stata una decisione immediata il decidere di dargli un altra possibilità, ho capito che si.
Nonostante tutto. Volevo lui.
Perchè ero certa di ritrovare l'amore che ci aveva fatto stare insieme fino a quel momento.

E infatti.
Ma non ho mai avuto l'atteggiamento tuo.
E io non avevo il dubbio che mi avesse tradito.
Io avevo letto le loro mail d'amore.
Avevo beccato la prenotazione e la stanza dove hanno fatto l'amore la prima volta, non sesso. Amore.
E potrei continuarla.

Quindi.
Per me ne valeva la pena.
Per te?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se prima poteva starti bene, se tieni a lui, fattelo stare bene ancora un per un pò. Ma cambiando atteggiamento.
> Se non ci riesce sei tu che devi aiutarlo, non certamente la collega.
> Si dia una mossa? E come? Non sa nemmeno da che parte è girato emotivamente SOLO con te, non credi che in nome di quell'amore così contrastato la vostra coppia con tutti gli annessi meriti di più di un semplice si dia una mossa?
> 
> ...


Se avessi scoperto quelo che hai scoperto tu l'avrei cacciato all'istante...C'è una differenza sostanziale tra Mattia e mio marito...ho letto altrove che ti si appiccica la sera prima di dormire,è affettuoso al punto che quasi ti infastidisce,a me infastidisce il contrario perchè sempre stato anaffettivo,non riesce a comunicare amore nè con le parole nè con i gesti (dà la colpa ai suoi genitori di questo,sia chiaro) ma ho saputo che l'anno scorso con quella sapeva parlare e anche dimostrare il suo interesse...Fai tu...


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Se avessi scoperto quelo che hai scoperto tu l'avrei cacciato all'istante...C'è una differenza sostanziale tra Mattia e mio marito...ho letto altrove che ti si appiccica la sera prima di dormire,è affettuoso al punto che quasi ti infastidisce,a me infastidisce il contrario perchè sempre stato anaffettivo,non riesce a comunicare amore nè con le parole nè con i gesti (dà la colpa ai suoi genitori di questo,sia chiaro) ma ho saputo che l'anno scorso con quella sapeva parlare e anche dimostrare il suo interesse...Fai tu...


L'anaffettiva nella coppia ero io nel mio caso.
Io non riuscivo a comunicargli con i gesti quanto lo amavo. Ma solo con i fatti, perchè sono donna di fatti.
Non mi frega un cazzo di sentirmi abbracciare o di sentirmi dire mille volte al giorno che mi ami.
Me lo devi far sentire sulla pelle con i fatti. Poi. Dopo. Vengono le parole.
Ebbene.
Ho scoperto che ero davvero anaffettiva. Ma tanto. E davvero non ne avevo il sentore. E anzi. Mi incazzavo a biscia perchè lui non vedeva tutto quello che facevo per lui, ma si fermava solo al fatto che non gli davo una carezza. Che non lo stropicciavo e coccolavo.
Nell'amante ha trovato esattamente qualcuno che lo coccolava. Con cui poteva dire ti amo nei modi che erano suoi.
Mattia è un dolce. L'ho sottovalutato. Non ero abituata a quella dolcezza straripante e ingombrante.
Sono cambiata.

Ma sono cambiata perchè Mattia mi ha parlato dei suoi bisogni come uomo e come coppia. E non era la prima volta che lo faceva.
Ma era la prima volta che lo ascoltavo davvero.

Ripeto.
Se pensi possa valerne la pena ascoltalo.
Se no vai e uccidi l'altra, poi prendi lui e lo cementi in una doccia delle piscina comunale della tua città.

Ce l'hai una piscina nella tua città vero?

Se no fai nuoto.
Rassoda il culo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'anaffettiva nella coppia ero io nel mio caso.
> Io non riuscivo a comunicargli con i gesti quanto lo amavo. Ma solo con i fatti, perchè sono donna di fatti.
> Non mi frega un cazzo di sentirmi abbracciare o di sentirmi dire mille volte al giorno che mi ami.
> Me lo devi far sentire sulla pelle con i fatti. Poi. Dopo. Vengono le parole.
> ...


ma è il tred di camomilla o di matzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
z
z
z


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'anaffettiva nella coppia ero io nel mio caso.
> Io non riuscivo a comunicargli con i gesti quanto lo amavo. Ma solo con i fatti, perchè sono donna di fatti.
> Non mi frega un cazzo di sentirmi abbracciare o di sentirmi dire mille volte al giorno che mi ami.
> Me lo devi far sentire sulla pelle con i fatti. Poi. Dopo. Vengono le parole.
> ...


Se non riuscirà a convincermi che vale la pena rimanere insieme lo manderò semplicemente a fare in culo,poi magari mi iscriverò ad un corso di nuoto,solo per svagarmi però perchè natura con me anche se ho avuto due figli è stata magnanima e sono ancora una bellezza,altrimenti non avrei avuto due mariti più giovani di me


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> *Se non riuscirà a convincermi *che vale la pena rimanere insieme lo manderò semplicemente a fare in culo,poi magari mi iscriverò ad un corso di nuoto,solo per svagarmi però perchè natura con me anche se ho avuto due figli è stata magnanima e sono ancora una bellezza,altrimenti non avrei avuto due mariti più giovani di me



Auguri Camomilla.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Auguri Camomilla.


Thanx!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è il tred di camomilla o di matzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Sveglia tarodona...che caschi dal seggiolone...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi chiedermi.
> Esempi sulla maturità che c'è o che non c'è?


Esempi di come restituire a lui un ruolo più importante (semplifico).


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sveglia tarodona...che caschi dal seggiolone...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


buon uomo , devo dirle per l'ennesima volta che io giovane e bella son stata. lei alto e intelligente mai


----------



## JON (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> *Se non riuscirà a convincermi *che vale la pena rimanere insieme lo manderò semplicemente a fare in culo,poi magari mi iscriverò ad un corso di nuoto,solo per svagarmi però perchè natura con me anche se ho avuto due figli è stata magnanima e sono ancora una bellezza,altrimenti non avrei avuto due mariti più giovani di me


Spero capisca che, oltre che per te, lo faccia anche per lui e perchè è quello che vuole. Forse il tuo intervento, dato che da come ne parli lo conosci meglio di se stesso, è necessario. Non che tu debba fare la crocerossina, ma chiarirgli bene le tue aspettative in considerazione dei dubbi che nutri nei suoi confronti credo sia d'obbligo. Un dialogo dovrai pur ottenerlo.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è il tred di camomilla o di matzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


..questa è stronzaggine.
quando si pensa di non voler ascoltare a priori.
Tebe, racconta una grande verità.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..questa è stronzaggine.
> quando si pensa di non voler ascoltare a priori.
> Tebe, racconta una grande verità.


quante storie per una pennichella , non è un paese per narcolettici.
comunque un po' stronzetta sono ,notte spiderman


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Se non riuscirà a convincermi che vale la pena rimanere insieme lo manderò semplicemente a fare in culo,poi magari mi iscriverò ad un corso di nuoto,solo per svagarmi però perchè natura con me anche se ho avuto due figli è stata magnanima e sono ancora una bellezza,altrimenti non avrei avuto due mariti più giovani di me


io continuo a pensare che lui ti debba dire qualcosa.
Che non riesce ad esprimere.
Una cosa grossa... per cui ha voluto richiamare la tua attenzione con quelle confessioni confuse e parziali.
Allora, se credi ne valga la pena, almeno perchè è comunque il padre dei tuoi figli e il compagno di tanti anni di vita... io proverei a lasciarlo parlare.
Senza accusarlo, senza metterlo sotto torchio.
Poi... una volta che ti ha detto tutto, io mi prenderei del tempo per riflettere su quello che ha detto.
Io credo che Tebe abbia ragione: non sei in ascolto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buon uomo , devo dirle per l'ennesima volta che io giovane e bella son stata. lei alto e intelligente mai


Alto no

ma ero il meglio della classe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi io no visto foto di te da giovane
e si fa presto a fare le sborone senza prove certe no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..questa è stronzaggine.
> quando si pensa di non voler ascoltare a priori.
> Tebe, racconta una grande verità.



:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ma lei quando è colpita nel segno o indispettita
si addormenta

perchè è colpita dalla mosca tse tse...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alto no
> 
> ma ero il meglio della classe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma mi sta anche bene che tu pensi fossi e sia racchia .chemmefrega :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io continuo a pensare che lui ti debba dire qualcosa.
> Che non riesce ad esprimere.
> Una cosa grossa... per cui ha voluto richiamare la tua attenzione con quelle confessioni confuse e parziali.
> Allora, se credi ne valga la pena, almeno perchè è comunque il padre dei tuoi figli e il compagno di tanti anni di vita... io proverei a lasciarlo parlare.
> ...


Più che altro Tebe ha esperienza di certe cose.
Minerva NO.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro Tebe ha esperienza di certe cose.
> Minerva NO.:mrgreen:


condivido


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mi sta anche bene che tu pensi fossi e sia racchia .chemmefrega :mrgreen:


Sai l'antipatia
rende brutta qualsiasi donna

la vedi in foto ti innamori
ci parli assieme

e cerchi in tasca
un raid...

da spruzzarle addosso...
perchè lei fa

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido


E te sbrusa da morire
che tebe
te passa davanti in ogni modo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te sbrusa da morire
> che tebe
> te passa davanti in ogni modo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


minchia, di brutto.ma per fare cosa?:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai l'antipatia
> rende brutta qualsiasi donna
> 
> la vedi in foto ti innamori
> ...


La stessa cosa vale per un uomo ne' :up: belli o bellocci poi quando cominciano ad esprimersi ti vien voglia di urlare : LIBERATEMIIIIIIIIIIII :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La stessa cosa vale per un uomo ne' :up: belli o bellocci poi quando cominciano ad esprimersi ti vien voglia di urlare : LIBERATEMIIIIIIIIIIII :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si lo so...
E quando noto ciò
me ne esco con qualche effetto speciale plateale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non è facile,ho ancoraun ragazzino 12enne da  crescere e nessun aiuto.Chi lo piglia chi lo porta?



12 anni chi lo piglia? Chi lo porta?

Le mie a quell'età si arrangiavano da sole, tutte e tre.

E' questione di volontà e sacrifici lavorare e gestire i figli. Io ho lavorato 38 anni a tempo pieno e gestito 3 figlie.

E' stato un errore enorme rinunciare al tuo lavoro. Oggi sapresti cosa fare se fossi indipendente economicamente, mi spiace.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> 12 anni chi lo piglia? Chi lo porta?
> 
> Le mie a quell'età si arrangiavano da sole, tutte e tre.
> 
> ...


Quando i figli sono l'unico tesoro che si possiede, allora diventano oggetti e si spostano come tali, per non perdere anche loro.

Il momento sfuggente è quando loro si sottraggono alle troppe attenzioni in questo senso, oppure, per assurdo si innamorano nei privilegi della situazione.

Chi ha più figli di quanto può contare con un solo dito, cambia strategia fin da subito. I figli sono un bene insostutibile, ma non sono oggetti manovrabili, bensì esseri consapevoli. Quindi si cerca di accrescere la stima reciproca rendendoli autonomi dove possibile, senza violare in continuazione gli spazi privati altrui ("bubble", "bolla, di sapone").

Alla fine questi figli si muovono nel loro spazio con la perfezione che noi chiamiamo crescita personale e diventano gli individui che apprezziamo per quello che sono. Diventano persone.

Non è però tutta colpa dei genitori. Alcuni bambini sono approfittatori, tiranni e sanguisughe che hanno imparato a parare tutti i colpi e sanno come sottrarre l'ultima goccia di benevolenza anche al costo di ricattare chi li sta attorno. E lo possono fare perché i genitori pieni di sensi di colpa non possono che cedere.


----------



## mary80 (17 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla,hai sempre le palle quando parli di tuo marito e del suo  tradimento,ma quando si tratta di andare via tutta questa forza va a quel paese.Guarda che qua ci stanno persone che hanno cresciuto figli da sole,da zero,non mi venire a dire che non puoi.piuttosto dimmi che non vuoi.E se tuo marito si prendesse tante libertà proprio perchè sa che sei piú spaventata all'idea di vivere senza lui che con lui?lui sarà un sociopatico insicuro ma ha tutto il tuo aiuto eh.


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2013)

*Mary80*

la tua ipotesi non è affatto campata in aria


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Camomilla,hai sempre le palle quando parli di tuo marito e del suo tradimento,ma quando si tratta di andare via tutta questa forza va a quel paese.Guarda che qua ci stanno persone che hanno cresciuto figli da sole,da zero,non mi venire a dire che non puoi.piuttosto dimmi che non vuoi.E se tuo marito si prendesse tante libertà proprio perchè sa che sei piú spaventata all'idea di vivere senza lui che con lui?lui sarà un sociopatico insicuro ma ha tutto il tuo aiuto eh.



su questo concordo


----------

